# Erfahrungen, Fotos - Canyon Grand Canyon CF 5.9 - 1499 Euro



## paulipan (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich die Suche bemüht habe, und zum Einsteiger-Carbon-Hartail von Canyon noch nicht viel Infos gefunden habe, möchte ich gerne diesen Beitrag hier aufmachen...
Ich interessiere mich für das Rad und bin auf Eure Erfahrungen und Eure Fotos gespannt...


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2015)

Dann sind wir schon zu zweit...eigentlich sollte es Ende Januar lieferbar sein, nun ist es zum wiederholten Mal verschoben worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (6. März 2015)

Hallo,

fährt momentan schon jemand dieses Rad? Ist ja bereits seit einigen Wochen lieferbar...


----------



## filiale (7. März 2015)

Ja im Forum gibt es einen der es fährt...schau mal im Bilder Fred


----------



## TB_KS (13. März 2015)

Ich hatte in den vergangenen Wochen immer mal wieder hier reingeschaut und vergeblich auf auf Berichte gehofft. Nach einem Besuch in Koblenz und einigen Probefahrten kann ich euch zumindest eine kurze Einschätzung bieten:

Hatte das CF 5.9, das AL SLX 8.9 und das günstigste CF SL (6.9?) getestet soweit das auf Parkplatz, Wiese und Pumptrack und in der Kürze möglich war. Geometrie ist bei allen gleich. Die Formgebung ist beim Carbon schicker. Die AL Schweißnähte erfüllen vermutich ihren Zweck, sind aber nicht gerade mit Liebe gemacht worden. Die Lackierung beim CH 5.9 war etwas unsauber ausgeführt (Orange), das Schwarze hat mir besser gefallen. Es ist übrigens tatsächlich ein grelles Orange, im Netz sieht es eher Rot aus.

Im direkten Vergleich der drei Räder hab ich keinen eindeutigen Unterschied zwischen Carbon und Alu gespürt. Die schwereren Laufräder in beiden Carbonrädern waren deutlicher. Das AL SLX füht sich wesentlich agiler an. Und die Gabel im AL SLX hat auch um Klassen besser gearbeitet (kann natürlich mit der Einfahrzeit zu tun haben). Ich hab mich letztlich gegen das 5.9 entschieden, aber außer den Laufrädern, dem (ungedämpften) Schaltwerk und vieleicht noch den Shiftern ist es ein wunderbares Rad, mit dem man nichts falsch macht. Das Design finde ich gegenüber den teuren Carbonmodellen sogar wesentlich schicker (sowohl beim Orange as auch beim Schwarzen) aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Mit gescheiten Laufrädern und XT-Shiftern (ein Shadow+ Schaltwerk hab ich noch hier, bzw. jetzt im Bikemarkt ;-)) wäre es mir dann aber zu teuer geworden. Außerdem ist das Meteor-Grey beim AL SLX richtig schick!


----------



## elhombre (4. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn es vielleicht schon zu spät ist. Ich besitze besagtes Rad. Kann ich euch/dir noch weiterhelfen?


----------



## stuggimarc (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo elhombre, kanns du denn etwas zu dem rad sagen? bin gerade kurz davor mir das Grand Canyon CF 5.9 zu kaufen aber finde ebenfalls recht wenig hier. Wisst ihr schon was für 2016er Hardtails es geben wird?


----------



## filiale (6. September 2015)

Hast Du etwas Neues vom CF 5.9 zu berichten ? Probleme ? Alles gut ?


----------



## elhombre (9. September 2015)

Nabend.
Das 5.9 läuft wie am ersten Tag und hat jetzt knappe 1000km runter. Nichts Knackt oder Knirscht, alle Anbauteile funktionieren.  Einzig die C1 Bremsanlage erscheint mir mit meinen 92kg Lebendgewicht etwas zu schwach zu sein. Überlege im Winter aufzurüsten.


----------



## lowersaxonie (16. September 2015)

Moin Moin,
ich habe mir das 5.9 in größe L bestellt. Anvisierter Lieferzeitraum KW 43 / 26.10-30.10
mal gucken ob Canyon das einhält....
Werde euch mal auf dem Laufenden halten...


----------



## filiale (29. September 2015)

Ich würde gerne wissen, welche Achse vorne und hinten verbaut ist (Schnellerspanner / Steckachse / welches Maß ?). 

Und ist die Bremsscheibe eine 6 Loch oder Centerlock ?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (30. September 2015)

moin moin.
Schau dir mal den link an...da sollte dir geholfen werden ;-)
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-cf-5-9.html


----------



## filiale (30. September 2015)

...ich habe nicht beim Rahmen geschaut sondern nur aufs Bild geachtet, da war ich mir mit der X12 Achse nicht sicher...das wäre geklärt.

Aber vorne könnte es ein Schnellspanner sein, oder eine 15mm Achse, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## MoPe. (30. September 2015)

Ist eine 15 x 100 mm Maxle Lite.


----------



## filiale (30. September 2015)

Danke.


----------



## GemsenMichel (2. Oktober 2015)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich die Suche bemüht habe, und zum Einsteiger-Carbon-Hartail von Canyon noch nicht viel Infos gefunden habe, möchte ich gerne diesen Beitrag hier aufmachen...
> Ich interessiere mich für das Rad und bin auf Eure Erfahrungen und Eure Fotos gespannt...



Also, fahre seit März 2015 das CF5.9 und habe schon ca. 3000km damit runtergespult.
Das CF wird für Touren, Rennen und knackige Trails benutzt. Bin sehr zufrieden.
Von der Formula C1 Bremse war ich Anfangs nicht sehr angetan, aber wenn die Bremspads eingefahren sind, alles ok.
Nach 2000km habe ich KNC-Kette und SLX-Kassette durch XL Varianten ersetzt. Normaler Verschleiß.
Habe keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Komponenten und kann das Bike auch Aufgrund des neuen Preises 1299,00 EUR nur empfehlen.






...war das erste Bild,dass ich vom CF gemacht habe (da sieht es noch sehr neu aus)


----------



## lowersaxonie (5. Oktober 2015)

Uiuiui.. das bild ist aber hart an der FSK 18 Grenze 
Neidisch bin.....
Ich hoffe nur für die Leutz in koblenz das sie ihren Liefertermin KW 43 halten können.
Sonnst fahr ich hin und brech in den laden ein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (5. Oktober 2015)

P.s
die Formula hatte mir auch erst die Entscheidung schwer gemacht.
Frage .. was heisst bei dir "einfahren"? 
Meine XT (anderes rad) hab ich ein paarmal auf unseren Müllberg gejagt und mit schleifbremsen runter.
grüße björn


----------



## filiale (5. Oktober 2015)

Die C1 braucht etwas mehr Einfahrzeit als eine XT.


----------



## GemsenMichel (5. Oktober 2015)

Sagen wir es mal so.....die Pads der C1 brauchen etwas "Nachhilfe".
Sie werden von mir gewechselt, eine Tour (40-50km) damit gemacht und danach werden die äußeren Kanten der Pads mit einer kleinen Feile gebrochen. Bei Dreck/Feuchtigkeit auf den Pads kurz ausbauen, ganz feines Schleifpapier, kurz mal leicht drüber und wieder einbauen.
Dann quitscht nix mehr und zieht sehr gut.

Kurzum, freu Dich auf Dein neues Canyon


----------



## debitor (6. Oktober 2015)

MOIN
Habe mir das CF 5.9 als Winterbike zu meinem LUX 8.9 gegönnt.
Wirklich ein tolles CARBON  Bike ( für das Geld  !) , wenn man auf den Komfort eines Fully verzichten kann / möchte.
Mit 11 kg gehört es sicher zu den Leichtesten in dieser Klasse.
Die Conti X King RACE GUARD laufen auf der Strasse mit viel Druck ( ich fahre mit 3.5 BAR ) genial und im "normalen" Gelände ( 2 BAR) haben sie genügend Grip.
Die SLX Schaltung ist mitlerweile wirklich gut - nicht so knackig wie die XT aber man kann mit Leben.
Rox Shox REBA Gabel ist über dem Klassenniveau.
Die Mavic Laufräder sind mit über 2000 gramm nicht die leichtesten aber für das Geld trotzdem ok.
Die C1 Bremse benötigt wie beschrieben etwas Einfahrzeit - dann reicht sie dem "Ottonormalfahrer " auf jeden Fall.
Bei langen Abfahren ists allerdings grenzwertig - da ist die R1 Bremse bei mir zumindest öfters am Limit !

Ich kann das Bike bestens empfehlen - schon aufgrund der sportlichen aber nicht zu sehr gestreckten Sitzposition im Vergleich zu anderen Mitbewerbern.

Viel Spaß demjenigen, welcher sich dieses Bike kauft 
( Habe eben Schwalbe ICE Spiker Pro geordert um mich nicht, wie letzten Winter, einer OP unterziehen zu müssen ! )


----------



## lowersaxonie (6. Oktober 2015)

Moin Moin.
Ok. Das mit den Pads werd ich mir merken. 
20 Tage noch  
Ich werd euch dann mal auf dem Laufenden halten!
grüße


----------



## GemsenMichel (6. Oktober 2015)

Lt. Canyon Website ist das CF5.9 nicht mehr verfügbar. Es gibt, wie es scheint, nur noch drei Grand Canyon Modelle.


----------



## knubbelchen (6. Oktober 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> MOIN
> Habe mir das CF 5.9 als Winterbike zu meinem LUX 8.9 gegönnt.
> Wirklich ein tolles CARBON  Bike ( für das Geld  !) , wenn man auf den Komfort eines Fully verzichten kann / möchte.
> Mit 11 kg gehört es sicher zu den Leichtesten in dieser Klasse.
> ...


 das kann ich genauso bestätigen,an denn bremsen kann ich aber nichts bemängeln,ich bin aber auch recht leicht,bei abfahrten hab ich da keine probleme.....


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2015)

Dann werden die restlichen sicherlich bald im outlet erscheinen


----------



## debitor (6. Oktober 2015)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Lt. Canyon Website ist das CF5.9 nicht mehr verfügbar. Es gibt, wie es scheint, nur noch drei Grand Canyon Modelle.



Ich denke das Bike war mehr zur Werbung gedacht...
Zu dem Preis eigentlich als Carbon Bike zu günstig gewesen


----------



## debitor (6. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann werden die restlichen sicherlich bald im outlet erscheinen



Sind alle ausverkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2015)

In den letzten Wochen war das rote in M L und XL bis zur Abschaltung der HP verfügbar.Wer hätte es denn kaufen sollen ohne HP ? Auch sind die CF SLX plötzlich nicht mehr als 2015 im Abverkauf. 
Die sind nocb zu haben. Später im outlet.Darfste mir glauben.Es gibt auch noch cf 5.9 im Lager als Testbikes.Die werden auch im outlet angeboten wenn die online Angebote aus sind.Ich habe 2 mal mit denen telefoniert und es per email bekommen.


----------



## debitor (6. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> In den letzten Wochen war das rote in M L und XL bis zur Abschaltung der HP verfügbar.Wer hätte es denn kaufen sollen ohne HP ? Auch sind die CF SLX plötzlich nicht mehr als 2015 im Abverkauf.
> Die sind nocb zu haben. Später im outlet.Darfste mir glauben.Es gibt auch noch cf 5.9 im Lager als Testbikes.Die werden auch im outlet angeboten wenn die online Angebote aus sind.Ich habe 2 mal mit denen telefoniert und es per email bekommen.



Okay - ich brauch keines mehr - hab ja Meines 
Ich wollte es jedoch in grau/schwarz und nicht in silber / rot...
Nun auch mit DMR Vault Flats - die Dinger sind Hammer 
LG


----------



## debitor (6. Oktober 2015)

knubbelchen schrieb:


> das kann ich genauso bestätigen,an denn bremsen kann ich aber nichts bemängeln,ich bin aber auch recht leicht,bei abfahrten hab ich da keine probleme.....



Ich habe um die 87 kg - Fleisch und Knochen + Zubehör 
Bei mir ist s bei LANGEN Abfahrten grenzwertig - denke das Gewicht ist auch ein wesentlicher Faktor der Belastung für die Bremse !
LG


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2015)

Von einer Einsteigerbremse braucht man auch nicht mehr zu erwarten. Klaro.Das Gewicht schiebt.


----------



## debitor (6. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Von einer Einsteigerbremse braucht man auch nicht mehr zu erwarten. Klaro.Das Gewicht schiebt.



Danke - ich werde versuchen abzunehmen  
Aber du hast schon Recht - wie gesagt - selbst die R 1 Bremse habe ich schon zum stinken bekommen und die kostet wesentlich mehr !
Die C 1 Bremse ist schon ok für den Ottonormalverbraucher . . .


----------



## knubbelchen (7. Oktober 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Ich habe um die 87 kg - Fleisch und Knochen + Zubehör
> Bei mir ist s bei LANGEN Abfahrten grenzwertig - denke das Gewicht ist auch ein wesentlicher Faktor der Belastung für die Bremse !
> LG



naja,ich hab 13 kg weniger,ich denke die merkt das bremslein...
Lg


----------



## Focussierer (11. Oktober 2015)

Nabend. Habe jetzt am GC 5.9 silber eine Variostütze montiert. Stealth geht ja nicht wegen fehlendem Ausgang. Der Weg des Bowdenzuges gefällt mir nicht. Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst?


----------



## debitor (12. Oktober 2015)

Focussierer schrieb:


> Nabend. Habe jetzt am GC 5.9 silber eine Variostütze montiert. Stealth geht ja nicht wegen fehlendem Ausgang. Der Weg des Bowdenzuges gefällt mir nicht. Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst?



Bei dem BIKE habe ich keine montiert, da ich kaum bzw. nur im leichten Gelände mit dem BIKE fahre.
Dafür habe ich mein LUX 
Kann Dir nicht weiter helfen - Sorry...


----------



## GemsenMichel (15. Oktober 2015)

Focussierer schrieb:


> Nabend. Habe jetzt am GC 5.9 silber eine Variostütze montiert. Stealth geht ja nicht wegen fehlendem Ausgang. Der Weg des Bowdenzuges gefällt mir nicht. Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst?



Ganz einfach. Kind Shock Drohzone Sattelstütze kaufen, montieren, glücklich sein....Remote braucht man nicht wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GemsenMichel (15. Oktober 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Bei dem BIKE habe ich keine montiert, da ich kaum bzw. nur im leichten Gelände mit dem BIKE fahre.



Das Bike macht eine Menge mit....auch außerhalb des leichten Geländes


----------



## debitor (16. Oktober 2015)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Das Bike macht eine Menge mit....auch außerhalb des leichten Geländes



Bin auch abseits des leichten Gelände mit dem 5.9 unterwegs gewesen. Ist aber wirklich suboptimal - dafür gibts FULLYS  Wenn jemand doch fahren sollte, würde ich den hinteren Umwerfer auf " Plus " umbauen, weil der einfache ( XT ) immer für starken Kettenschlag sorgt...


----------



## Focussierer (16. Oktober 2015)

Die Variostütze IST montiert. Deswegen der Wunsch, Eure Lösungen hier zu sehen. Eine Remote-lose Stütze zusätzlich zu kaufen, ist deswegen keine Lösung. Während des Rennens im Schotterfeld mal eben einhändig zum Sattel-Hebel zu greifen, ist nicht meins. Und bevor weitere Tipps dieser Art kommen: Ja, ich habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht, die mitgelieferte Sattelstütze und den Schnellspanner zu nutzen. Natürlich auch mitten im Rennen. 

Spass beiseite: Hat jemand eine Variostütze montiert und wie ist das Remotekabel verlegt?


----------



## CA83 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
*lowersaxonie* ich habe mir das Bike auch in größe L und der Farbe schwarz bestellt. LT hieß es zu mir auch KW43. Letzte Woche habe ich dann noch mal eine Mail bekommen, aber bisher noch keine Bestätigung, dass das Bike im Versand ist oder so. 
Hast du schon etwas gehört? Oder dein Bike sogar schon bekommen? 

Bin echt total gespannt und freue mich schon auf das Teil... bin "wiedereinsteiger" nach 5 Jahren und habe aktuell keinen wirklichen Vergleich zu dem 5.9er. 
Aber laut Aussage von Arbeitskollegen die sich etwas besser mit Bikes auskennen, soll es was das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angeht einfach genial sein.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## debitor (26. Oktober 2015)

CA83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> *lowersaxonie* ich habe mir das Bike auch in größe L und der Farbe schwarz bestellt. LT hieß es zu mir auch KW43. Letzte Woche habe ich dann noch mal eine Mail bekommen, aber bisher noch keine Bestätigung, dass das Bike im Versand ist oder so.
> Hast du schon etwas gehört? Oder dein Bike sogar schon bekommen?
> 
> ...




Also Preis / Leistung ist Canyon TOP
- Service: Unter aller Sau !!


----------



## CA83 (26. Oktober 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Also Preis / Leistung ist Canyon TOP
> - Service: Unter aller Sau !!



Na dann hoffe ich, dass ich den Service nicht in Anspruch nehmen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. Oktober 2015)

Geh mal davon aus daß Du das Rad unter Umständen nicht bekommen wirst.Es gibt Probleme mit einigen Modellen und Canyons interner Datenbank und den tatsächlich vorhandenen Stückzahlen. Das betrifft auch das CF 5.9. Du wirst anrufen müssen um zu erfahren wie es weitergeht.


----------



## CA83 (26. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Geh mal davon aus daß Du das Rad unter Umständen nicht bekommen wirst.Es gibt Probleme mit einigen Modellen und Canyons interner Datenbank und den tatsächlich vorhandenen Stückzahlen. Das betrifft auch das CF 5.9. Du wirst anrufen müssen um zu erfahren wie es weitergeht.



Na das klingt ja super :-/


----------



## merida-fahrer (26. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## debitor (26. Oktober 2015)

CA83 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich, dass ich den Service nicht in Anspruch nehmen muss.



Hatte mein Bike wegen Geräuschen hin gesendet - nach 2 Monaten kam es zurück !
Eine Hand wusste nicht was die andere tat...
Am besten selber reparieren oder guten Schrauber suchen


----------



## lowersaxonie (29. Oktober 2015)

Moin Moin.
Liefertermin war ja Kw 43 26.10 - 30.10.
habe vor 2 Wochen nochmal die Bestellbestätigung bekommen, mit besagtem Versandtermin.
Heut ist der 29. und (wie schon fast erwartet) noch nix gehört.
Mal gucken was das wird.............


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2015)

Das wird auch nix mehr.Hab ich Dir doch gesagt.Kannste ewig warten. Du mußt denen hinterherlaufen für ein Bike.Die bringen Dir nix von sich aus.


----------



## debitor (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte ebenfal


CA83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> *lowersaxonie* ich habe mir das Bike auch in größe L und der Farbe schwarz bestellt. LT hieß es zu mir auch KW43. Letzte Woche habe ich dann noch mal eine Mail bekommen, aber bisher noch keine Bestätigung, dass das Bike im Versand ist oder so.
> Hast du schon etwas gehört? Oder dein Bike sogar schon bekommen?
> 
> ...



Ich hatte ebenfalls das 5.9 in schwarz mit L Rahmen bestellt.
Die Lieferung dauerte keine 2 Wochen


----------



## CA83 (30. Oktober 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Ich hatte ebenfal
> 
> 
> Ich hatte ebenfalls das 5.9 in schwarz mit L Rahmen bestellt.
> Die Lieferung dauerte keine 2 Wochen



Wann hattest du es bestellt? 
Meine Bestellung ist ja bereits vom 7.9.


----------



## lowersaxonie (30. Oktober 2015)

@CA83 da haben wir wohl gleichzeitig bestellt.
Auch 7.9..... 13:17 Uhr
mal gucken wer schneller ist 


Update für die die es Interessiert.
25 min warteschleifenmusik bei canyon ist nun wirklich zuviel 
Aber dann....ein mitarbeiter...

Aufgrund von SAP umstellung usw usv...... nächste Woche wird geliefert...... 

Da mich der Kollege filiale schon nervös gemacht hat die nachfrage..und ...... ja es wird tatsächlich geliefert.
Na dann gucken wir mal schau......!

Bin nur froh das ich dann doch der Selberschrauber bin, und das baby nicht weggeschickt werden muss 

Was mich ein wenig ...
die haben doch theoretisch meine Email adresse...... ein zweizeiler würde doch reichen den druck rauszunehmen..

grüße björn


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2015)

bei mir hat man nun auch etwas angeboten.ich habe abgelehnt.ich warte...ich hab zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (30. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich mal neugierig sein darf!? Was haben die dir denn angeboten?


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal neugierig sein darf!? Was haben die dir denn angeboten?



andere Farbe...


----------



## CA83 (31. Oktober 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> @CA83 da haben wir wohl gleichzeitig bestellt.
> Auch 7.9..... 13:17 Uhr
> mal gucken wer schneller ist
> 
> ...



Ich habe diesen Montag eine Mail geschrieben... kam keine Antwort.
Mittwoch und Donnerstag 20 Minuten Warteschleife... zum ko****. 
Freitag morgens direkt um 9 Uhr angerufen und... es ging tatsächlich jemand ran.

Auch ich bekam die Info, dass mein Bike nicht untergegange ist oder sonst was.... es dauert eben nur etwas wegen Umzug, SAP, Inventur usw....
Verständlich dass sowas stressig sein kann... trotzdem finde ich es nicht zu viel verlangt, eine kurze Mail zu bekommen mit der Bitte um etwas mehr Geduld oder so.
Habe nach dem telefonat, bei dem mir immer noch kein eindeutiges Lieferdatum genannt werden konnte, mal eine Mail an etwas höhere Stelle geschrieben und bekam promt am Freitag Nachmittag noch einen Anruf.... ja ihr hört richtig, Canyon hat mich angerufen.
Eine nette Dame hat mir das dann auch alles nochmal erzählt und mir Angeboten, das Bike in der anderen Farbe zu nehmen.... oder halt etwas Geduld aufzubringen.
3 Wochen würde es wohl nicht mehr dauern, aber dass es nächste Woche schon kommen wird, wollte sie mir auch nicht versprechen.
Als Entschädigung gab es einen kleinen Preisnachlass ... immerhin.

Allerdings bezahle ich per Paypal und habe, wie soll es auch ander sein, bis jetzt noch immer keine neue Mail von Canyon bekommen, mit dem Link zu Paypal und dem reduzierten Preis.
Ich bin gespannt... 

Ach ja, ich hab am 7.9. vormittags bestellt.... weeeehe du bekommst es noch vor mir  

in diesem Sinne,
schönes Wochenende


----------



## Floyd0707 (31. Oktober 2015)

Hab es am 18.10 bestellt. Am freitag wurde es verschickt. Bekomme es am Montag


----------



## filiale (31. Oktober 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Hab es am 18.10 bestellt. Am freitag wurde es verschickt. Bekomme es am Montag



Aber nicht in schwarz, oder ?


----------



## Floyd0707 (31. Oktober 2015)

Doch.  Im Outlet. Größe xl, aber die Tobel Variante. Also das Schweizer Modell.


----------



## lowersaxonie (2. November 2015)

Moin Leute.
@CA83   Die Emailadresse könntest du mir mal per PN zukommen lassen 
also andere farbe mag ich garnicht...da gehts mir wie filiale da warte ich lieber.

bin ja mal gespannt ob der Telefonisch Angesagte Termin ( diese Woche )
gehalten wird, oder ob es so kommt wie dir gesagt wurde ( 3 Wochen)
@Floyd0707  freu dich.

grüße björn


----------



## lowersaxonie (2. November 2015)

@CA83 
Danke.


----------



## debitor (4. November 2015)

CA83 schrieb:


> Wann hattest du es bestellt?
> Meine Bestellung ist ja bereits vom 7.9.



Ich hatte im July bestellt - Kam dann auch sehr schnell.
Der Kundendienst dauerte über 2 Monate mit Gabelrevision und und und ...
Dauerte mir zu lange - da hab ich mir dieses als Ersatzbike geleistet 
Fürn Winter ist´s eh besser nicht zu viele Gelenke des Bikes´s zu strapazieren.
Habe nun auch Spike s aufgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (6. November 2015)

Moin Moin,
so ich denke nun haben ja alle besteller post von "ihrem" Roman bekommen.
Da lass ich mich ja mal überraschen welcher Liefertermin in der neuen Bestellbestätigung steht!.


----------



## knubbelchen (6. November 2015)

Mal ne Frage in den Raum geschmissen, kennt jemand das rahmengewicht?


----------



## filiale (6. November 2015)

soll bei 1400gr liegen


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. November 2015)

So.,...die neuen Bikes sind drin und das 5.9 gibt es wieder. aber für 1599 €. Zum Glück wurde meine letzte Woche aus dem Outlet für 1299 € geliefert


----------



## debitor (6. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> So.,...die neuen Bikes sind drin und das 5.9 gibt es wieder. aber für 1599 €. Zum Glück wurde meine letzte Woche aus dem Outlet für 1299 € geliefert



Aber nun nicht mehr mit der 3 fach SLX Kurbel.
Das war für mich der Grund das Bike zu kaufen !


----------



## knubbelchen (6. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> soll bei 1400gr liegen


Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. November 2015)

Die neue SLX Kurbel ist zweifach, das ist in der Regel ausreichend und spart Gewicht und man muß weniger schalten.
Die blöde C1 Bremse wurde gegen eine gute SLX getauscht, das kostet Aufpreis.
Der neue Umwerferzug vom side wing verläuft im Rahmen, das gefällt mir besser als unten rum.

Kurzum, das Bike wurde 100 Euro teurer für ein leichtes upgrade in Sachen Kurbel, Umwerfer und vor allem Bremse. Das ist gerechtfertigt. Von 1499 Euro ausgehend sind jetzt die 1599 in Ordnung zumal andere Hersteller deutlich mehr angezogen haben.

Das größte Mankum bleiben die Laufräder mit 2050gr von Mavic  Aber bei dem Preis geht es nicht anders, klaro. Wenn die getauscht werden, hat man ein gutes Bike mit guten Beschleunigungswerten und standhaften SLX Komponenten. Mehr geht derzeit bei keinem anderen Hersteller wenn man einen Carbonrahmen und Einsteiger Bike möchte.


----------



## debitor (6. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Die neue SLX Kurbel ist zweifach, das ist in der Regel ausreichend und spart Gewicht und man muß weniger schalten.
> Die blöde C1 Bremse wurde gegen eine gute SLX getauscht, das kostet Aufpreis.
> Der neue Umwerferzug vom side wing verläuft im Rahmen, das gefällt mir besser als unten rum.
> 
> ...



Sorry - da bin ich anderer Meinung !
Dieser ganze Hype um zwei bzw. einfach Kurbel ist für mich nur ein rießen Marketingjoke.
Das Argument mit dem weniger Schalten ist in der Praxis kaum umzusetzen - für mich zumindest.
Ich habe bei meinem LUX von XT 2-fach 24 - 38 ( 11-36 ) auf die neue Kurbel 22-30-40 (11-36 ) umbauen lassen.
Die Spreizung vom Kleinen auf das große KB ist mir viel zu groß gewesen und fährt sich bescheiden.
Es müssen immer 3 Gänge zurück geschalten werden das der Übergang vom kleinen KB aufs Große passt...
Zum anderen fehlt ein Klettergang welcher mit dem 22 Ritzel oft von großer Hilfe ist.
Weis nicht wo und wie du fährst - ich kam mit der längeren Übersetzung teilweise sehr steile Anstiege nicht im Pedalieren hoch 
Die Endgeschwindigkeit ( auf die es nicht so dramatisch ankommt ) ist auch um einiges niedriger.

Beim Gewicht muss ich ein wenig schmunzeln !
Mein Bike mit 3 fach wurde mit 11 kg angegeben - das jetzige mit 11,1 kg. Wo ist die Gewichtsersparniss ??
Zudem reden wir über unter 100 Gramm was der Unterschied von 2 zu 3 fach Kurbel beträgt 

Zu der Bremse kann ich nur sagen, dass ich keinerlei Probleme mit der C1 habe - funktioniert tadellos.
Auch die Formula R1 von meinem LUX - bin voll zufrieden...
Sicherlich ist die SLX Bremse aber warscheinlich etwas besser als die C1.

Und...mein Preis war 1299 EUR - satte 300 EUR Unterschied was für leichtere Felgen reichen würde


----------



## lowersaxonie (6. November 2015)

Moin Moin.
Yo, die neuen sind da!
Auch das https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-slx-7-9.html
Das war eigentlich meine Wahl vor dem CF.
War auf 1150 Euros runter  und 3..2..1..wech 
Aber hat jetzt auch nur noch 2 fach und die Fox haben sie gegen die Reba getauscht!
Preis ist glaub ich gleich geblieben 1399 Euro.

Was das CF betrifft hatte ich heute einen kurzen Mailverkehr mit dem Canyonsupport hier.
Kommt noch , voll im Stress !
Und aussicht auf eine Wiedergutmachung abhängig davon wie lange sich die Lieferung 
nun verzögert.
grüße björn


----------



## filiale (6. November 2015)

Die 100gr mehr resultieren aus der Bremse die mehr wiegt als die C1. Aber das merkt eh kein Mensch.Das stimmt.
Ich bin mit 22/38 und 11-36 bisher überall hochgekommen in den Alpen. Auch z.B. zur Falkenhütte komplett in einem Rutsch. Aber das ist sicherlich alles individuell.
Der Sprung mit Gegenschalten kommt schon öfters vor. Stimmt.Aber stört mich nicht.


----------



## filiale (6. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> Yo, die neuen sind da!
> Auch das https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-slx-7-9.html
> Das war eigentlich meine Wahl vor dem CF.
> ...


welches cf soll noch kommen ?


----------



## debitor (6. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Die 100gr mehr resultieren aus der Bremse die mehr wiegt als die C1. Aber das merkt eh kein Mensch.Das stimmt.
> Ich bin mit 22/38 und 11-36 bisher überall hochgekommen in den Alpen. Auch z.B. zur Falkenhütte komplett in einem Rutsch. Aber das ist sicherlich alles individuell.
> Der Sprung mit Gegenschalten kommt schon öfters vor. Stimmt.Aber stört mich nicht.



Okay - du hast aber ein 22 ger vorne.
Genau das wollte ich auch -gabs aber nur in 24 - 38 !
Deshalb war dann gleich die Umstellung auf 3 fach 22-30-40 - die Kurbel ist SUPER 
Das mittlere mit 30 Zähnen fahre ich sehr viel - kann vom größten bis zum kleinsten Ritzel geschaltet werden.
Daher denke ich dass ich im Vergleich zu 24 - 38 weniger schalten muss zumindest was die KB angeht...


----------



## lowersaxonie (9. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> welches cf soll noch kommen ?


Moin Moin,
Sorry bin grad confused 
Na ich hoffe doch das mein CF 5.9 noch kommt 

Bevor ich das CF 5.9 bestellt habe , hatte ich das Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 im Auge.

grüße Björn


----------



## filiale (9. November 2015)

Hast Du mit Canyon schon gesprochen das Du noch das 2015er für 1299 bekommst oder wartest Du einfach ab ?

Die 2016er sollen Anfang Dezember verfügbar sein, so Gott will...


----------



## debitor (9. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du mit Canyon schon gesprochen das Du noch das 2015er für 1299 bekommst oder wartest Du einfach ab ?
> 
> Die 2016er sollen Anfang Dezember verfügbar sein, so Gott will...




Hab auf meines nun Schwalbe ICE Speaker gezogen.
Mussten auf Asphalt 40 km eingefahren werden - war eine Qual bei der Geräuschkulisse !
Im Wald merkt man nichts von den Spikes was das Geräusch angeht.
...ausser auch schon OHNE SCHNEE und EIS wahnsinns Grip


----------



## lowersaxonie (9. November 2015)

Ich hatte mit dem Service gesprochen.
Ja ich bekomme noch das bestellte rad!
Also heißt es ja nun erstmal abwarten 
Wie "mein" lieber Roman ja in seiner "persöhnlichen" mail an mich versprochen hat, sollen die Besteller ja innerhalb
der nächsten 14 Tage nochmal eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen 
Ich warte jetzt halt noch diese woche ab, und dann klemm ich mich wieder hinter! 
grüße Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (9. November 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Hab auf meines nun Schwalbe ICE Speaker gezogen.
> Mussten auf Asphalt 40 km eingefahren werden - war eine Qual bei der Geräuschkulisse !
> Im Wald merkt man nichts von den Spikes was das Geräusch angeht.
> ...ausser auch schon OHNE SCHNEE und EIS wahnsinns Grip


Ich hasse die leute die mir mein elend unter die nase reiben


----------



## debitor (9. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Ich hasse die leute die mir mein elend unter die nase reiben




Sorry - war nicht mein Absicht


----------



## filiale (9. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem Service gesprochen.
> Ja ich bekomme noch das bestellte rad!
> Also heißt es ja nun erstmal abwarten
> Wie "mein" lieber Roman ja in seiner "persöhnlichen" mail an mich versprochen hat, sollen die Besteller ja innerhalb
> ...



Bei mir kam nix, daher habe ich hinterher telefoniert, ich soll ein 2016er bekommen, allerdings lege ich etwas Geld drauf, was wegen der SLX Bremse (wollte ich eh, keine Lust auf DOT und die kostet auch nen Huni) und dem Umwerferzug im Rahmen Recht sein soll. Mal schauen was passiert. Mitte Dezember soll das Teil da sein.


----------



## lowersaxonie (9. November 2015)

@debitor 

muss ich halt noch ein bisschen mein aus restbeständen zusammengebasteltes 26'er American Eagle fahrn. 

@filiale Was heisst bei dir "etwas" 
ja auf dot hatte ich eigentlich auch keine lust! wollte dann auf XT umrüsten. zudem habe ich auch noch das ganze entlüftungszeug in der werkstatt 
die C1 würde ans AE wandern.


----------



## filiale (9. November 2015)

.


----------



## lowersaxonie (9. November 2015)

Listenpreis war 1499?


----------



## filiale (9. November 2015)

vom 2015er, ja korrekt


----------



## lowersaxonie (9. November 2015)

Ich warte mal ab 
Und werde die Tierisch nerven! .

Soooooo nicht Spochtzfreunde


----------



## debitor (9. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> vom 2015er, ja korrekt



War meist aber für 1399 angeboten und einmal für 1299 - da hab ich zugeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (9. November 2015)

Jep..ich ja auch !


----------



## lowersaxonie (9. November 2015)

Nach einem sehr unbefriedigendem "Lifechat"  auf der Canyon Homepage habe ich nun dem Lieben Roman mal eine mail zurückgeschrieben 
Der Vogel vom Chat wollte mir doch allen ernstes erzählen das der liefertermin anfang dezember ( Jep..da soll mein bestelltes CF kommen ) normal wäre... und die Bestellbestätigungen die ich vorher bekommen habe ( mit liefertermin KW 43 ) ja nur vorläufig gewesen wäre !
Die können nur froh sein das koblenz soweit weg ist! 

Leute ich bin auch dienstleister... wenn ich meinen kunden erzählen würde ich komme morgen, komme dann aber eine woche später... und sage das war ja auch nur vorläufig...na vielen dank auch.


----------



## Micha382 (9. November 2015)

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden ob du ne Antwort bekommst.
Ich warte seit KW35 auf mein Strive und gehe nicht davon aus dass ich es noch dieses Jahr bekomme, obwohl nächste Woche mal wieder laut AB die Woche der Lieferung wäre - wobei das hatte ich jetzt schon 5 oder 6 mal...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lowersaxonie (10. November 2015)

Moin Leute,
Ich möchte den Thread hier nicht zuheulen !!!!!
Eigentlich sollte hier ja über das Bike und nicht dem Anbieter diskutiert werden!
Aber wenn es wirklich interesante Neuigkeiten gibt werde ich die hier kundtun!.


----------



## lowersaxonie (10. November 2015)

Fakt ist ja, das das neue model  2016 einen geänderten rahmen und geänderte anbauteile hat!
2 fach statt 3 fach...... SLX Bremse statt C1.
Zugführung für den Umwerfer im Rahmen.

gruß björn


----------



## Focussierer (10. November 2015)

Ich werde mit meinem 190 km alten silbernen CF 5.9 einfach nicht warm. Der springende Hinterbau, dazu die auf längeren Strecken ermüdende Sitzposition ist einfach nicht meins. Ob sich die Gabel noch "einfährt"? Was sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. November 2015)

Focussierer schrieb:


> Ich werde mit meinem 190 km alten silbernen CF 5.9 einfach nicht warm. Der springende Hinterbau, dazu die auf längeren Strecken ermüdende Sitzposition ist einfach nicht meins. Ob sich die Gabel noch "einfährt"? Was sind Eure Erfahrungen?



Ist das ernst gemeint ? 
Die Gabel wird sich einfahren.Allerdings habe ich gelesen dass es Anfangs in Einzelfällen einer Wartung bedarf. Also besser fetten und die Abstreifer ölen.
Daß der Hinterbau springt ist üblich bei einem HT. Ist eben kein Fully.
Wenn die Sitzposition ermüdend ist dann ändere sie doch.Vorbau und Lenker kannste doch anpassen.


----------



## Focussierer (11. November 2015)

Klar meine ich das ernst. Bin durch Fullies verweichlicht. Anpasserei: da bin ich dran. Mmt. ohne merkliche Besserung.

Denke über einen Verkauf nach.


----------



## filiale (11. November 2015)

Dein CF ist schwarz / stealth ? Größe L ? Dann ich haben wollen  

Zu Deinen Änderungen: Du kannst z.B. einen breiteren Reifen fahren (2.4) mit einer Felge mit mehr Maulweite und weniger Luft und tubeless. Dann ist es im allg. weicher weil der Reifen viel dämpft. Das merkt man deutlich, ist aber wieder extra Geld weil Du nen anderen LRS benötigst.

Oder Du montierst eine Thudbuster Sattelstütze, die gibt es mit 40mm oder 80mm Federweg. Die ist ultra bequem, sieht aber "nicht so schick" aus. Gibt aber noch andere gefederte Sattelstützen. Die sind aber nie so effizient wie ein Fully.


----------



## Focussierer (11. November 2015)

L ja, schwarz nein.


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. November 2015)

Meins kam letzte Woche. 2 Wochen nachdem es bestellt wurde. (Outlet) Schweizer Variante.

Die Bremse hinten, sowie vorn war kein bisschen entlüftet. Man könnte beide Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen. Ich habe heute eine XT Bremse bestellt.  die Formula hat ich für den Übergang erstmal entlüftet .

Aber für 1299€ trotzdem ein Schnäppchen.

Ps.: meine Gabel läuft schon ziemlich gut


----------



## GemsenMichel (12. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine XT Bremse bestellt.  die Formula hat ich für den Übergang erstmal entlüftet .



Welche XT hast du bestellt ? Die 785er oder 8000er ? Wollte in nächster Zeit auf die 785er wechseln.


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. November 2015)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Welche XT hast du bestellt ? Die 785er oder 8000er ? Wollte in nächster Zeit auf die 785er wechseln.



Die 785, da ich noch Xt Schalthebel rumliegen habe und somit i-Spec B verwenden kann. Die neuen 8000er können leider nur I-Spec II. Find ich schon blöd von Shimano, dass es mittlerweile 3 I-Spec Varianten gibt.


----------



## GemsenMichel (12. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Die 785, da ich noch Xt Schalthebel rumliegen habe und somit i-Spec B verwenden kann. Die neuen 8000er können leider nur I-Spec II. Find ich schon blöd von Shimano, dass es mittlerweile 3 I-Spec Varianten gibt.



Poste mal Bild, wenn Du umgebaut hast


----------



## debitor (13. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Fakt ist ja, das das neue model  2016 einen geänderten rahmen und geänderte anbauteile hat!
> 2 fach statt 3 fach...... SLX Bremse statt C1.
> Zugführung für den Umwerfer im Rahmen.
> 
> gruß björn



Naja - geänderter Rahmen ist vielleicht zu viel gesagt - das Loch für die Durchführung des Umwerfer  wurde geändert 
Für mich käme das 2016 ner Bike mit 2 fach Kurbel nicht Infrage !
Hätte ich warscheinlich auf das günstigste NERVE umgesattelt


----------



## debitor (13. November 2015)

Focussierer schrieb:


> Ich werde mit meinem 190 km alten silbernen CF 5.9 einfach nicht warm. Der springende Hinterbau, dazu die auf längeren Strecken ermüdende Sitzposition ist einfach nicht meins. Ob sich die Gabel noch "einfährt"? Was sind Eure Erfahrungen?



Ich denke du hast Dir falsches Bike gekauft !
Ich habe noch ein Lux 8.9 Fully und der Unterschied zum HT ist wie Filiale schon sagt in der Natur der Sache.
Mit leichtem LRS und 2.4 Schlappen mit wenig Druck ( 1,5 BAR ) erreichst du, wie schon von Filiale genannt, eine Besserung aber zu viel darfst Dir davon nicht erwarten !
Ich habe mal die DT Swiss 1501 Spine Line ( sehr leicht - 1520 gramm  ) montiert gehabt.
Ist zwar besser geworden was den Komfort angeht - jedoch fürs Gelände fehlt nach wie vor der Dämpfer hinten !
Das HT ist für Schotterwege usw. brauchbar - wenn es über Waldpfade mit Wurzeln - Steine - Gröll usw. geht, kannsts vergessen !
Als Zweitbike ist es okay aber das ganze Jahr würde ich damit nicht fahren wolle.
Habe meines mit zwei Laufradsätzen ausgerüstet.
Fürn Winter mit Spikes und fürn Sommer mit Schwalbe Marathon "Mondial" Trekking Reifen.
So kann das Teil ganzjährig - hauptsächlich für Strasse und leichtes Gelände bewegt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (13. November 2015)

Focussierer schrieb:


> Klar meine ich das ernst. Bin durch Fullies verweichlicht. Anpasserei: da bin ich dran. Mmt. ohne merkliche Besserung.
> 
> Denke über einen Verkauf nach.



Welchen Vorbau hast DU denn montiert ?
Ich habe den Ritchey COMP 60 mm 30 GRAD jn Verbindung mit SQLAB 610 Sattel.
Ist nun ein ganz anderes Bike was den Komfort angeht - kann ich Dir nur empfehlen


----------



## CA83 (13. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Nach einem sehr unbefriedigendem "Lifechat"  auf der Canyon Homepage habe ich nun dem Lieben Roman mal eine mail zurückgeschrieben
> Der Vogel vom Chat wollte mir doch allen ernstes erzählen das der liefertermin anfang dezember ( Jep..da soll mein bestelltes CF kommen ) normal wäre... und die Bestellbestätigungen die ich vorher bekommen habe ( mit liefertermin KW 43 ) ja nur vorläufig gewesen wäre !
> Die können nur froh sein das koblenz soweit weg ist!
> 
> Leute ich bin auch dienstleister... wenn ich meinen kunden erzählen würde ich komme morgen, komme dann aber eine woche später... und sage das war ja auch nur vorläufig...na vielen dank auch.



Ich verstehe dich und auch mir wurde erst der Termin KW43 bestätigt und nun ist Ende KW46 und ich habe immer noch nix gehört.
Das war für mich übrigens gestern Abend auch Grund genug zum Fahrradhändler zu fahren und mir kurzerhand ein anderes Bike zu kaufen.
Canyan kann mich mal... sorry für die Worte aber wenn ich fast 10 Wochen warte und dann immer noch keinen Verbindlichen LT gesagt bekomme, regts mich einfach nur noch auf... sowas geht gar nicht.
Habe mich nun für ein Cannondale Rush 29 1 entschieden... weiss nicht ob ich damit besser oder schlechter fahre, aber ich kann zumindest damit fahren ;-) 

Viel Glück für alle die noch auf ihr Bike warten.... viel spass all denen, die ihres schon haben.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr erleichtert, dass ich mich nicht mehr mit dem Canyon Service per Telefon oder eMail Verkehr rumärgern muss.

In diesem Sinne ....


----------



## filiale (13. November 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast Dir falsches Bike gekauft !
> Ich habe noch ein Lux 8.9 Fully und der Unterschied zum HT ist wie Filiale schon sagt in der Natur der Sache.
> Mit leichtem LRS und 2.4 Schlappen mit wenig Druck ( 1,5 BAR ) erreichst du, wie schon von Filiale genannt, eine Besserung aber zu viel darfst Dir davon nicht erwarten !
> Ich habe mal die DT Swiss 1501 Spine Line ( sehr leicht - 1520 gramm  ) montiert gehabt.
> ...



Das werde ich auch machen, XR1501 oder etwas günstiges von Actionsport. Dann ein paar leichte Reifen drauf mit 1.6 oder 2.0 Zoll, perfekt zum Trainieren auf holprigen Radwegen, Waldwegen und Schotterwegen und durch die 500gr weniger Gewicht des LRS, bei der Beschleunigung, wesentlich agiler und schneller. Trails und Wurzelpassage werde ich sein lassen. Dafür nehme ich das Fully.

Welchen LRS hast Du im Einsatz ? Den originalen Crossride mit Spikes im Winter vermute ich mal, da ist beim Schnee die Massenträgheit egal. Im Sommer was leichteres das keine 2020gr wiegt vermute ich (den genannten 1501 ?)


----------



## filiale (13. November 2015)

CA83 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich und auch mir wurde erst der Termin KW43 bestätigt und nun ist Ende KW46 und ich habe immer noch nix gehört.
> Das war für mich übrigens gestern Abend auch Grund genug zum Fahrradhändler zu fahren und mir kurzerhand ein anderes Bike zu kaufen.
> Canyan kann mich mal... sorry für die Worte aber wenn ich fast 10 Wochen warte und dann immer noch keinen Verbindlichen LT gesagt bekomme, regts mich einfach nur noch auf... sowas geht gar nicht.
> Habe mich nun für ein Cannondale Rush 29 1 entschieden... weiss nicht ob ich damit besser oder schlechter fahre, aber ich kann zumindest damit fahren ;-)
> ...



Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, man kann denen hinterher telefonieren um eine Lösung zu finden, muß es aber nicht.


----------



## Floyd0707 (13. November 2015)

Also ich finden das Bike  oder auch vorher das CF26 auf wurzelpassagen überhaupt nicht schlimm. Selbst die Albrecht Route hat mir keine Probleme bereitet. Und das 24h Rennen (nein nicht Duisburg, sondern eins mit richtigen wurzelpassagen) lies sich auch im 2er Team fahren.

Auf meinen alten cf26 hatte ich den funworks LRS mit Tubeless drauf. Der lief auch gut. Dieser wird auch fürs 29er bestellt


----------



## debitor (13. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Das werde ich auch machen, XR1501 oder etwas günstiges von Actionsport. Dann ein paar leichte Reifen drauf mit 1.6 oder 2.0 Zoll, perfekt zum Trainieren auf holprigen Radwegen, Waldwegen und Schotterwegen und durch die 500gr weniger Gewicht des LRS, bei der Beschleunigung, wesentlich agiler und schneller. Trails und Wurzelpassage werde ich sein lassen. Dafür nehme ich das Fully.
> 
> Welchen LRS hast Du im Einsatz ? Den originalen Crossride mit Spikes im Winter vermute ich mal, da ist beim Schnee die Massenträgheit egal. Im Sommer was leichteres das keine 2020gr wiegt vermute ich (den genannten 1501 ?)



Du liegst " fast"  richtig 
Fürn Winter habe ich die Spikes auf MAVIC´s montiert.
Im Sommer DT Swiss X 1900 - auch nicht megaleicht aber immerhin noch 150 gramm leichter und mit den Schwalbe Marathon MONDIAL 1.6 rollen die für meine Zwecke gut genug und sind auch leicht geländetauglich !

Ich investiere mehr Kohle in mein LUX 8.9 und habe die XR 1501 mit Conti XK 2.2 RACE mit  Specialized Turbo Ultralight Schläuche montiert für den Haupteinsatz.
Und für die jetzige - siffige Zeit und evtl. härtere Touren mit mehr nötiger Pannensicherheit die XM 1501 mit 2.4 vorne und 2.2 hinten Conti MK Protection.
So habe ich beide Bikes für das ganze Jahr super ausgestattet für jeden Zweck / Witterung usw.


----------



## debitor (13. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Also ich finden das Bike  oder auch vorher das CF26 auf wurzelpassagen überhaupt nicht schlimm. Selbst die Albrecht Route hat mir keine Probleme bereitet. Und das 24h Rennen (nein nicht Duisburg, sondern eins mit richtigen wurzelpassagen) lies sich auch im 2er Team fahren.
> 
> Auf meinen alten cf26 hatte ich den funworks LRS mit Tubeless drauf. Der lief auch gut. Dieser wird auch fürs 29er bestellt




Kommt immer darauf an was man sich vorstellt...
Für mich ist das HT einfach zu hart für Trails...schon alleine wegen meiner Wirbelsäulenversteifung !
Ich fahre mit dem Fully auch wesentlich schneller über Wurzelpassagen weil das Hinterrad einfach nicht umherspringt sondern dort bleibt wo es sein soll - auf dem Boden ( meistens ) 
Ein Fully ist ein FULLY - geht kein Weg dran vorbei und mit 10,9 kg ist meines auch schön leicht


----------



## lowersaxonie (13. November 2015)

@CA83  Du warst doch nicht beim Stadler oder? das Rush aus der BIKE Anzeige für 1499!?

Ich habe noch einen Mailverkehr am laufen !
Ansonsten werde ich vieleicht doch auf das Transalp 24 Ambition 29 x12 umsatteln, Arne und Friedhelm sind sehr nett!!


----------



## filiale (13. November 2015)

An das Transalp hatte ich auch gedacht, ist aber sehr viel sportlicher in der Geo als das CF 5.9. Daher fällt es bei mir aus dem Raster.
.
.
.
Als Reifen nutze ich dann die Conti Speed Ride in 1.6" bzw. Race King 2.0 auf dem CF 5.9. Genau weiß ich es aber noch nicht, wahrscheinlicher ist der RK 2.0 wegen des Komfort. Der Speed Ride hat zu wenig Lagen (28) und soll sich sehr holzig fahren mit großen Widerstand. Mal schauen.

Die X1900 sind zwar etwas leichter, aber die 150gr holst Du mit den schweren Mondial wieder auf. Da das Gewicht außen, also Felge und Reifen, am Wichtigsten ist, weil dort die Fliehkraft am größten ist, solltest Du eventuell leichteren Reifen wählen. 650gr ist echt ne Menge Holz für nen schmalen 1,6". Da sind die RK 2.0 noch leichter und haben mehr Komfort bei vermutlich ähnlichem Rollwiderstand wenn man sich auf die TPI bezieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (13. November 2015)

Soooooo.
Mail von Canyon......mal wieder eine Auftragsbestätigung...... gepl Versand 14.12 - 18.12!
Kriege ich also ein Weihnachtsgeschenk von "meinem Roman"


----------



## lowersaxonie (13. November 2015)

Wie gut das es bei Transalp fix geht!
Sollte Canyon diese Datum wieder nicht einhalten wird es das Ambition!
Werde vorher nochmal hinfahren WG Probefahrt... bin bald eh in der nähe!!!


----------



## debitor (13. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> An das Transalp hatte ich auch gedacht, ist aber sehr viel sportlicher in der Geo als das CF 5.9. Daher fällt es bei mir aus dem Raster.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Du hast sicher Recht !
Habe jedoch noch 2 Schwalbe MONDIAL 1.6  nagelneu zu Hause rum liegen und wäre Quatsch NEUE zu kaufen !
Zudem ist die Pannensicherheit und Geländetauglichkeit noch einigermaßen gegeben - daher auch das Gewicht !
Werde die mal probieren und wenns überhaupt nicht taugt kann ich immer noch wechseln


----------



## filiale (13. November 2015)

Das stimmt wohl, erstmal aufbrauchen, dann ist Jahresende, wer weiß was es bis dahin wieder an Neuerungen gibt.


----------



## debitor (13. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, erstmal aufbrauchen, dann ist Jahresende, wer weiß was es bis dahin wieder an Neuerungen gibt.



Du Witzbold 
" Aufbrauchen bis Jahresende"
Die meisten fahren zwischen 10 000 - 15 000 km mit einem Satz !
Da müsste ich die Nächte durchfahren   

LG


----------



## filiale (13. November 2015)

Ach herrje, das sind auch noch harte Holzreifen, na dann, viel Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (13. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ach herrje, das sind auch noch harte Holzreifen, na dann, viel Spaß...



Naja - meine Conti MK wiegen 845 gramm
Die Mondial 650 gramm
Testwerte sind sehr gut
Hoffe schon dass die gut Rollen


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. November 2015)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Poste mal Bild, wenn Du umgebaut hast



So es ist dann doch "nur" eine SLX geworden. Nachdem mein Paket auch mehrere Tage (obwohl ab Lager verfügbar war) nicht verschickt wurde, habe ich ein SLX Set für 110 € beim Dealer um die Ecke holen können. Da stören mich die 10 € mehr auch nicht. 

Das Ergebnis sieht so aus. i-Spec kommt noch, jedoch hatte ich noch keine Lust alles umzubauen, da ich heute raus auf die Trails wollte. 




Bei der HR Bremse ist der Leitungsabgang bei Shimano Außen. Bei der C1 war er vorher innen. Dadurch habe ich die Leitung so verlegt. Man könnte auch noch die Leitung an der "letzten" Klemme fest machen, jedoch macht die Leitung dann eine ziemlichen Bogen. Den Leitungsausgang kann man leider nicht weiter runterdrehen, da dann die Sitzstrebe im Weg ist.




Am Lenker musste ich den PushLoc zwischen Bremsschelle und Schaltheben setzen, da sonst der Ausgleichbehälter im Weg ist.







Die Rechte Seite des Lenker sieht dann so aus:




Dennoch bin ich insgesamt zufriede. Die SLX ist im Gegensatz zur C1 ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Heute bei nassen Trails trotzdem eine weit aus größere Bremsleitung gehabt, obwohl sie noch nicht einmal richtig eingebremst ist. Bike im Outlet für 1299 + SLX Bremse 110....Ergebnis passt


----------



## filiale (15. November 2015)

Canyon macht es so, der Knick ist natürlich nicht so toll...


----------



## filiale (15. November 2015)

1. Frage: Was hat das Sattelrohr für einen Durchmesser ? 34,9mm ? Ich möchte gerne ne andere Sattelklemme bestellen.
2. Frage: Wieviel Spacer sind ab Werk verbaut ? 20mm wie auf der Homepage beschrieben ?

Danke.


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. November 2015)

Da fragt sich, was besser ist


----------



## filiale (15. November 2015)

Absolut, Deine Zugverlegung ist 100% optimal weil knickfrei.


----------



## GemsenMichel (15. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> So es ist dann doch "nur" eine SLX geworden. Nachdem mein Paket auch mehrere Tage (obwohl ab Lager verfügbar war) nicht verschickt wurde, habe ich ein SLX Set für 110 € beim Dealer um die Ecke holen können. Da stören mich die 10 € mehr auch nicht..............



Sieht ja top aus 
Hast Du sonstige Teile zu Montage benötigt, oder konntest Du alle Abstandhalter und Schrauben verwenden ???


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. November 2015)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Sieht ja top aus
> Hast Du sonstige Teile zu Montage benötigt, oder konntest Du alle Abstandhalter und Schrauben verwenden ???


Schrauben sind ja dabei. Vorn kann man den Formula Adapter verwenden, wenn man auch die Formula Schrauben verwendet, da die Schimano zu kurz sind. Aber ein Shimano Adapter kostet Ca 6€ inkl. Schrauben. 

Auf den Bild sind noch die Formula Scheiben verbaut, da diese von der Reibringfläche passen. Ich habe aber jetztblos alte Anlage verkauft und verbaue da jetzt Shimano Scheiben


----------



## Sepp90 (15. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis sieht so aus. i-Spec kommt noch, jedoch hatte ich noch keine Lust alles umzubauen, da ich heute raus auf die Trails wollte.



Sauberer Umbau 
Die Verlegung der Bremsleitung ist von Canyon am Nerve genauso mit einem Knick gelöst. Ich glaube deine Verlegeart probiere ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal aus. Liegt bei dir die Leitung auch noch am Rohr mit an?
Könntest du den Umbau auf I-Spec vlt. auch dokumentieren? 
Da ich auch am überlegen bin das in nächster Zeit zu machen würde mich das schon sehr interessieren.


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. November 2015)

Die Leitung liegt selbständig am Rahmen an. Kann man relativ gut auf dem Bild sehen. Ohne Kabelbinder der gleichen. Die "Spannung" durch die Biegung reicht allein aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (15. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> So es ist dann doch "nur" eine SLX geworden. Nachdem mein Paket auch mehrere Tage (obwohl ab Lager verfügbar war) nicht verschickt wurde, habe ich ein SLX Set für 110 € beim Dealer um die Ecke holen können. Da stören mich die 10 € mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Das Ergebnis sieht so aus. i-Spec kommt noch, jedoch hatte ich noch keine Lust alles umzubauen, da ich heute raus auf die Trails wollte.
> 
> ...



HM -also ich hatte mit der C1 bei Trails bislang auch keine Probleme und sie tut was sie soll - bremsen 
Natürlich nicht wie eine R1 die ich am Lux habe - aber auch nicht schlecht...
Mein Kumpel hat am 2015 ner LUX 7.9 auch die SLX Bremse - so der Burner ist die aber auch nicht wie ich finde ?!


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. November 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, welches Systemgewicht du mitbringst, aber die c1 wollte ich so oder so ersetzen. Mich hat die SLX effektiv jetzt 70€ gekostet, da ich meine verkauft habe 

Und da meine schon bei Lieferung sehr schlecht entlüftet war und ich froh war, dass das Bike da ist und bei der aktuellen Situation es nicht zurückschicken wollten, habe ich ich den Umbau sofort durchgeführt 

Die SLX hat auch die gleiche Bremsleistung wie die XT... Ist halt nur etwas schwerer.


----------



## debitor (15. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welches Systemgewicht du mitbringst, aber die c1 wollte ich so oder so ersetzen. Mich hat die SLX effektiv jetzt 70€ gekostet, da ich meine verkauft habe
> 
> Und da meine schon bei Lieferung sehr schlecht entlüftet war und ich froh war, dass das Bike da ist und bei der aktuellen Situation es nicht zurückschicken wollten, habe ich ich den Umbau sofort durchgeführt
> 
> Die SLX hat auch die gleiche Bremsleistung wie die XT... Ist halt nur etwas schwerer.




Systemgewicht ca. 95 kg ( 85 + 11 + Zuberhör )
Wie gesagt - das CF 5.9 ist nur mein Zweitbike und dafür ist die Bremse tauglich genug - bin damit zufrieden


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. November 2015)

Ähnlich wie bei mir


----------



## debitor (15. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie bei mir



Ups - meinte 100 kg


----------



## filiale (16. November 2015)

Könntet ihr noch meine 2 Fragen bitte beantworten, Danke.


----------



## filiale (16. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Die Leitung liegt selbständig am Rahmen an. Kann man relativ gut auf dem Bild sehen. Ohne Kabelbinder der gleichen. Die "Spannung" durch die Biegung reicht allein aus.



Du solltest noch etwas dazwischen kleben. Auf Dauer wird das scheuern.


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. November 2015)

Also die Sattelstütze ist 30,9 . Somit müsste 34,9 korrekt sein. 

Die später Höhe kann ich dir morgen mitteilen.

Ja ich klebe noch etwas dazwischen. Hatte nur leider nichts das


----------



## debitor (16. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Das werde ich auch machen, XR1501 oder etwas günstiges von Actionsport. Dann ein paar leichte Reifen drauf mit 1.6 oder 2.0 Zoll, perfekt zum Trainieren auf holprigen Radwegen, Waldwegen und Schotterwegen und durch die 500gr weniger Gewicht des LRS, bei der Beschleunigung, wesentlich agiler und schneller. Trails und Wurzelpassage werde ich sein lassen. Dafür nehme ich das Fully.
> 
> Welchen LRS hast Du im Einsatz ? Den originalen Crossride mit Spikes im Winter vermute ich mal, da ist beim Schnee die Massenträgheit egal. Im Sommer was leichteres das keine 2020gr wiegt vermute ich (den genannten 1501 ?)



Habe gestern eine kleine Ausfahrt unternommen 
Leider hat das neue Hinterrad DT XM 1501 eine Unwucht und ich konnte es nicht fahren ! 
Habe deshalb die DT XR 1501 hinten montiert mit XK Race 2.2.
Sind zum MK Protection mit XM Felge ca. 300 Gramm Unterschied und die sind deutlich zu spüren !
( 100 Gramm die Felge - 200 Gramm der Reifen )
Jedoch hatte ich auf feuchtem Waldboden bei steileren Rampen Probleme mit dem XK den Grip aufrecht zu erhalten - drehte ab & zu mal der Reifen durch ! Dies ist beim MK nicht der Fall !
Für den Sommer auf trockenen - festen Untergründen ist der XK jedenfalls die Nummer 1  ( der MK "kippelt" ein wenig aufgrund des großen Stollenabstand )
Auf dem HT  CF 5.9 wird sich ein sehr leichter LRS mit dementsprechenden Reifen durchaus sehr positiv bemerkbar machen gerade was das Heck angeht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. November 2015)

Ich habe mir günstig ein paar XR 1501 besorgt und werde mir die RaceKing in 2.0 montieren. Das sind 500gr weniger als die Originalfelgen und 80-100gr weniger als die Originalreifen im Gesamtsystem. Dann auf Tubeless umstellen, macht nochmal ca. 80-100gr insgesamt. Also grob 650gr zusammen. Die original Mavic dann eventuell verkaufen um das den 1501 entgegen zu rechnen. Dann ist es ein günstiges, zuverlässiges und schnelles setup das perfekt für Asphaltradwege, Wald- und Schotterwege geeignet ist. Die 1501 haben sich bei mir bereits beim Westalpencross mehr als bewährt. Man bekommt einen extrem zuverlässigen LRS bei 1520-1540gr (basierend auf DT240 Naben). Klaro gehts leichter, aber was ich alles bzgl. der Ryde Trace XC21 und ZTR Crest z.B. in Sachen Stabilität und Reifen runterrutschen bei 29" gelesen habe (bei 26" weniger ein Problem), auch die Tune King Kong sind an der Grenze, wird mein "Reduzierbau" (nicht extrem Leichtbau) ein zuverlässiger sein. Das wären zwar nochmal ca. 200gr weniger, also 1350gr, aber dann beim Laufradbauer für deutlich mehr Geld...och nö, das Geld spar ich mir lieber...der Rest ist sowieso Kraft-Ausdauer...


----------



## debitor (16. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich habe mir günstig ein paar XR 1501 besorgt und werde mir die RaceKing in 2.0 montieren. Das sind 500gr weniger als die Originalfelgen und 80-100gr weniger als die Originalreifen im Gesamtsystem. Dann auf Tubeless umstellen, macht nochmal ca. 80-100gr insgesamt. Also grob 650gr zusammen. Die original Mavic dann eventuell verkaufen um das den 1501 entgegen zu rechnen. Dann ist es ein günstiges, zuverlässiges und schnelles setup das perfekt für Asphaltradwege, Wald- und Schotterwege geeignet ist. Die 1501 haben sich bei mir bereits beim Westalpencross mehr als bewährt. Man bekommt einen extrem zuverlässigen LRS bei 1520-1540gr (basierend auf DT240 Naben). Klaro gehts leichter, aber was ich alles bzgl. der Ryde Trace XC21 und ZTR Crest z.B. in Sachen Stabilität und Reifen runterrutschen bei 29" gelesen habe (bei 26" weniger ein Problem), auch die Tune King Kong sind an der Grenze, wird mein "Reduzierbau" (nicht extrem Leichtbau) ein zuverlässiger sein. Das wären zwar nochmal ca. 200gr weniger, also 1350gr, aber dann beim Laufradbauer für deutlich mehr Geld...och nö, das Geld spar ich mir lieber...der Rest ist sowieso Kraft-Ausdauer...



Bin komplett bei Dir, ausser dass ich lieber mit Schwalbe Extralight Schlauch fahre.
Das mit der Milch ist mir zu viel " Gedöns " !
Da ich vorne 2.4 und hinten 2.2  Conti MK Protection fahre ( Herbst /Übergangszeit - matschiger Boden - Steine vom Laub überdeckt usw. ), habe ich nun die XM 1501 geordert um genau das Problem mit abziehenden Reifen auszuschließen und 22,5 statt 22 mm Maulweite...
Im Sommer ( trockener - harter Boden ) mit XR 1501 und XK RACE 2.2 war ich mehr als zufrieden - rollt wie der Teufel die Kombi 
War auch erst an den XC 21 dran jedoch hatte ich zu viel schlechtes gelesen darüber - mit DT`s macht man einfach nix verkehrt


----------



## filiale (16. November 2015)

Was mir bei den MK nicht gefällt (nach 2 Jahren und 12Tkm), bei Nässe haben die vorne kein Grip. Daher werde ich die für Hinten nutzen, das sind ja harte Holzreifen, die halten lange, für den Antrieb optimal und wenns hinten rutscht ist es nicht so schlimm.

Mit Tubeless hast Du recht, aber ich habe noch 250ml Milch übrig, die werden verfeuert. 

Waren beim CF 5.9 eigentlich die light Schläuche verbaut mit 130gr oder die normalen mit 220gr ?


----------



## debitor (16. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Was mir bei den MK nicht gefällt (nach 2 Jahren und 12Tkm), bei Nässe haben die vorne kein Grip. Daher werde ich die für Hinten nutzen, das sind ja harte Holzreifen, die halten lange, für den Antrieb optimal und wenns hinten rutscht ist es nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Mit Tubeless hast Du recht, aber ich habe noch 250ml Milch übrig, die werden verfeuert.
> 
> Waren beim CF 5.9 eigentlich die light Schläuche verbaut mit 130gr oder die normalen mit 220gr ?




Deswegen hatte ich die 2.4 Vorne drauf gemacht - die Stollenabstände sind wesentlich größer 
Und kein Problem bei Nässe !
Die Light Schläuche waren beim LUX 8.9 verbaut . . . beim CF 5.9 hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## filiale (16. November 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> beim CF 5.9 hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf geachtet



Ach schade, sonst würde ich mir nachher gleich welche mitbestellen. Kann jemand anderes die Frage beantworten ? Welche Schläuche sind verbaut ?


----------



## Twister01 (16. November 2015)

Ne Frage, wurde die Federgabel nicht mit 120mm angegeben? Meine hat nämlich nur 100mm. Habe das 2015er Model um 1299.- gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. November 2015)

Twister01 schrieb:


> Ne Frage, wurde die Federgabel nicht mit 120mm angegeben? Meine hat nämlich nur 100mm. Habe das 2015er Model um 1299.- gekauft.



Nein, das 2015er Modell wurde auch mit 100mm angegeben (ich hab die Geo Daten von 2015 gerade geprüft). Macht auch keinen Sinn 120mm zu verbauen, ist ja kein Trailbike.


----------



## Twister01 (16. November 2015)

Ok danke dann habe ich mich wohl getäuscht


----------



## CA83 (17. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> @CA83  Du warst doch nicht beim Stadler oder? das Rush aus der BIKE Anzeige für 1499!?
> 
> Ich habe noch einen Mailverkehr am laufen !
> Ansonsten werde ich vieleicht doch auf das Transalp 24 Ambition 29 x12 umsatteln, Arne und Friedhelm sind sehr nett!!



Ja genau um dieses Bike geht es.
Habe es am Donnerstag beim Stadler Mannheim abgeholt


----------



## Twister01 (17. November 2015)

Was habt ihr sonst noch so an eurem CF 5.9 geändert? Ich werde wohl nen anderen Lenker mont. der ist mir einfach zu gerade und zu lang


----------



## Floyd0707 (17. November 2015)

Zu gerade? Ich hab einen Low rizer vom Werk drauf und der soll weg. Will mir einen flat holen


----------



## filiale (17. November 2015)

Twister01 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr sonst noch so an eurem CF 5.9 geändert? Ich werde wohl nen anderen Lenker mont. der ist mir einfach zu gerade und zu lang



Du meinst Du hast zuviel Druck auf den Handgelenken ? Und er ist Dir zu breit ? Damit liegst Du zu sehr und Du möchtest es lieber bequemer (daher auch die Frage nach 20mm mehr Federweg) ? Dann montiere Dir nen 20mm riser, aber natürlich in carbon, wenn schon denn schon 

Ansonsten ist der LRS das Wichtigste was zu ändern wäre, sofern man 3-500 Euro in die Hand nehmen möchte. Aber dazu steht ja oben drüber schon einiges. Muß jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## GemsenMichel (17. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist der LRS das Wichtigste was zu ändern wäre, sofern man 3-500 Euro in die Hand nehmen möchte.



Finde das Upgrade der Bremsen beim CF wichtiger. 
Dampf in den Beinen kann den LRS ersetzen, aber nichts anderes die Bremsleistung.


----------



## filiale (17. November 2015)

Wobei einige vom 2015er Bike mit den C1 zufrieden sind. Beim 2016er mit den SLX stellt sich die Frage nicht.
Beim LRS hast Du Recht, Drehmoment ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, aber warum soll man sich unnötig quälen  Dafür schiebt es wie ein Panzer wenn es mal auf Schwung ist


----------



## GemsenMichel (17. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Dafür schiebt es wie ein Panzer wenn es mal auf Schwung ist


----------



## debitor (17. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Wobei einige vom 2015er Bike mit den C1 zufrieden sind. Beim 2016er mit den SLX stellt sich die Frage nicht.
> Beim LRS hast Du Recht, Drehmoment ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, aber warum soll man sich unnötig quälen  Dafür schiebt es wie ein Panzer wenn es mal auf Schwung ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (17. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Wobei einige vom 2015er Bike mit den C1 zufrieden sind. Beim 2016er mit den SLX stellt sich die Frage nicht.
> Beim LRS hast Du Recht, Drehmoment ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, aber warum soll man sich unnötig quälen  Dafür schiebt es wie ein Panzer wenn es mal auf Schwung ist



I C H bin mit der C1 zufrieden 
Für die Eignung des Bikes im leichten Gelände reicht die auf jeden Fall !
Selbst mit mehr schmackes in den Beinen gleicht man den leichten LRS nicht aus.
Habe am WE 300 Gramm Unterschied am Hinterrad extrem gemerkt !


----------



## filiale (18. November 2015)

Plan B zur Bremsenverlegung (gesehen bei LV):


----------



## debitor (18. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Plan B zur Bremsenverlegung (gesehen bei LV):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 437591



So ideal finde ich die Verlegung nicht, direkt an einer bewegenden Bremsscheibe entlang !


----------



## filiale (18. November 2015)

Ich finds auch ungünstig, aber LV macht das wohl so serienmäßig...sollte auch nur ein Denkanstoß sein.


----------



## debitor (19. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich finds auch ungünstig, aber LV macht das wohl so serienmäßig...sollte auch nur ein Denkanstoß sein.




Mal ne Zwischenfrage...
Habe heute Reifen ummontiert ( Conti MK II  2.2 Protection ) auf DT Swiss  XM 1501.
Habe den Reifen drei mal abmontiert und kriege die Unwucht nicht ganz weg.
Gibts Ideen bzw. Ratschläge zur richtigen Montage - bin am verzweifeln !
Beim X - King   NO PROBLEM !


----------



## Floyd0707 (19. November 2015)

Es kann sein, dass der Reifen eine kleine Unwucht hat. Die bekommst du nicht ganz weg, es sei denn du nutzt das "Profi-Werkzeug". 

Mit "Reifenpaste" kann du den Sitz des Reifens positiv beeinflussen. Hast du die verwendet?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Easy-Fit-Montagefluessigkeit-p13831/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/ParkTool/Reifenabnehmer-PTS-1-p19654/


----------



## debitor (19. November 2015)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass der Reifen eine kleine Unwucht hat. Die bekommst du nicht ganz weg, es sei denn du nutzt das "Profi-Werkzeug".
> 
> Mit "Reifenpaste" kann du den Sitz des Reifens positiv beeinflussen. Hast du die verwendet?
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Schwalbe/Easy-Fit-Montagefluessigkeit-p13831/
> ...




Ich hab es mit jede Menge Spüli versucht und den Reifen mit den Händen geknetet sozuagen !
Wurde auch viel besser aber halt nicht ganz weg ...


----------



## filiale (19. November 2015)

War bei meinem MK II 2.2 auf XR1501 auch so. Dann hab ich ihn mal hinten montiert mit wenig Luftdruck und 100km im Wald gewalgt. Dann wieder vorne montiert und es war fast gut. Scheint aber ein generelles Problem bei conti zu sein.Liest man ab und an...


----------



## debitor (20. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> War bei meinem MK II 2.2 auf XR1501 auch so. Dann hab ich ihn mal hinten montiert mit wenig Luftdruck und 100km im Wald gewalgt. Dann wieder vorne montiert und es war fast gut. Scheint aber ein generelles Problem bei conti zu sein.Liest man ab und an...




Is aber wirklich nervig, zudem der Protection knüppelhart ist und sich ganz schwer montieren lässt 
Den X King hab ich sogar mit den Händen drauf gezogen und beim MK sind mir die Reifenheber abgebrochen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GemsenMichel (20. November 2015)

Fahre den neuen Nobby Nic, Tubeless und bin sehr zufrieden.
Montage & Dichtheit sind ein Traum.


----------



## lowersaxonie (20. November 2015)

Moin moin. So heute bei transalp24 gewesen. Mail an canyon mit der Stornierung geschickt.


----------



## debitor (20. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Moin moin. So heute bei transalp24 gewesen. Mail an canyon mit der Stornierung geschickt.



Zu lange gedauert ?


----------



## lowersaxonie (20. November 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Zu lange gedauert ?


Was heißt zulange..... 
Ihr kennt das doch selbst, wie es gelaufen ist..bzw läuft!
Hatte noch einen mailverkehr am laufen mit dem support!
Will jetzt auch nicht alles wiedergeben.
Im grunde ging es zum schluß darum ob die als trostpflaster mal in die Merchandiesingkiste greifen (nein ich wollte keinen preisnachlass)
Die antwort war schweigen.....!

Zu guter letzt...
Bei Transalp bekomme ich diverse Teile (LRS / Lenker / Bremse ) für nothing getauscht!
und FALLS mal was schlimmes sein sollte....Hamburg Hannover ist nicht soweit!!

grüße björn


----------



## debitor (20. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Was heißt zulange.....
> Ihr kennt das doch selbst, wie es gelaufen ist..bzw läuft!
> Hatte noch einen mailverkehr am laufen mit dem support!
> Will jetzt auch nicht alles wiedergeben.
> ...




Du vergleichst aber schon Äpfel mit Birnen.
Hab mal ein Bike dort zusammen gestellt mit 3 * 10 SLX Kurbel.
Kam schon auf über 1400 EUR mit ALU Rahmen !
Ein CANYON mit CF Rahmen ist schon ne andere Liga zumal KEINE Gewichtsangabe bei Transalp vorhanden ist !
Wie viel wiegt denn dein neues Bike ???


----------



## filiale (20. November 2015)

Transalp hat sehr genaue Gewichtsangaben. Wenn Du Dein Bike zusammen stellst bekommst Du von Arne auch das Endgewicht. Der Alurahmen wiegt 1650gr bei 18,5". Das CF soll 1400gr bei M wiegen. Ist aber auch wurscht, weil Carbon nicht besser ist, nur anders. 

Das Ambition X12 3.0 hat praktisch die gleiche Ausstattung wie das CF 5.9 (alles SLX, Crossride Felgen, Bremse MT6, Reba RL), wiegt 11 kg und kostet 1399. Somit sogar günstiger als das aktuelle CF 5.9 mit 1599.
Und für 1699 bekommt man komplett XT mit RS SID Gabel. Das sind schon gute Preise, ohne Frage. Wer kein Bock auf das hin und her bei Canyon hat, ist dort sehr gut aufgehoben bei gleicher Ausstattung / Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (21. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Transalp hat sehr genaue Gewichtsangaben. Wenn Du Dein Bike zusammen stellst bekommst Du von Arne auch das Endgewicht. Der Alurahmen wiegt 1650gr bei 18,5". Das CF soll 1400gr bei M wiegen. Ist aber auch wurscht, weil Carbon nicht besser ist, nur anders.
> 
> Das Ambition X12 3.0 hat praktisch die gleiche Ausstattung wie das CF 5.9 (alles SLX, Crossride Felgen, Bremse MT6, Reba RL), wiegt 11 kg und kostet 1399. Somit sogar günstiger als das aktuelle CF 5.9 mit 1599.
> Und für 1699 bekommt man komplett XT mit RS SID Gabel. Das sind schon gute Preise, ohne Frage. Wer kein Bock auf das hin und her bei Canyon hat, ist dort sehr gut aufgehoben bei gleicher Ausstattung / Preis.





Sehe ich nicht so !
Das CF 5.9 wiegt mit L Rahmen tatsächlich 11 kg - hab es gewogen 
Mit dem ALU Rahmen und den schweren Felgen kommen NIEMALS 11 kg Zustande !
Dann müssen auch mindestens Conti X King RACE mit leichtem Schlauch verbaut sein.
Stelle das Teil dann mal auf die Waage und du wirst es sehen !
Zum anderen ist Carbon deutlich Verwindungssteifer als Alu - also nicht anders sondern besser !
Mir kommt kein Alu Rahmen mehr ins Haus - Schweißnähte sind immer Schwachstellen ( Bruch ).

Aber: Ich finde es super bei Transalp Schaltung usw. selbst aussuchen zu können - ist sehr guter Service !


----------



## filiale (21. November 2015)

das cf 5.9 gibt es noch immer im outlet für 1299. man muß nur die farbe mögen und M benötigen...


----------



## debitor (21. November 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Du vergleichst aber schon Äpfel mit Birnen.
> Hab mal ein Bike dort zusammen gestellt mit 3 * 10 SLX Kurbel.
> Kam schon auf über 1400 EUR mit ALU Rahmen !
> Ein CANYON mit CF Rahmen ist schon ne andere Liga zumal KEINE Gewichtsangabe bei Transalp vorhanden ist !
> Wie viel wiegt denn dein neues Bike ???





filiale schrieb:


> das cf 5.9 gibt es noch immer im outlet für 1299. man muß nur die farbe mögen und M benötigen...




Zu dem Preis ein unschlagbares Angebot !
UND: CARBON ist leichter uns stabiler als Aluminium...sicher auch besserer Wiederverkaufswert !


----------



## debitor (21. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Transalp hat sehr genaue Gewichtsangaben. Wenn Du Dein Bike zusammen stellst bekommst Du von Arne auch das Endgewicht. Der Alurahmen wiegt 1650gr bei 18,5". Das CF soll 1400gr bei M wiegen. Ist aber auch wurscht, weil Carbon nicht besser ist, nur anders.
> 
> Das Ambition X12 3.0 hat praktisch die gleiche Ausstattung wie das CF 5.9 (alles SLX, Crossride Felgen, Bremse MT6, Reba RL), wiegt 11 kg und kostet 1399. Somit sogar günstiger als das aktuelle CF 5.9 mit 1599.
> Und für 1699 bekommt man komplett XT mit RS SID Gabel. Das sind schon gute Preise, ohne Frage. Wer kein Bock auf das hin und her bei Canyon hat, ist dort sehr gut aufgehoben bei gleicher Ausstattung / Preis.




Das 1 zu 1 vergleichbare( sogar mit SLX Bremsen )
*Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 2015*

kostet übrigends 1149 EUR.
Also nochmal 250 EUR weniger


----------



## lowersaxonie (21. November 2015)

Das slx 2015 gibt es aber nicht in l. Und das 2016 kostet 1399 wobei ich immer noch den lrs tauschen muss!


----------



## debitor (21. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Das slx 2015 gibt es aber nicht in l. Und das 2016 kostet 1399 wobei ich immer noch den lrs tauschen muss!



1399 ist aber gleich wie bei Transalp !
Warum LRS tauschen ???


----------



## lowersaxonie (21. November 2015)

Weil der Onkel ein etwas schwereres Kaliber ist! 
Habe die crossride an meinem 26er gefahren / war ok! Bei 29er sagt mavic aber 100/110!? So in dem dreh! Systemgewicht. Wie süß


----------



## filiale (21. November 2015)

Dann muß der Onkel noch mehr radeln um mal etwas zu reduzieren, dann ist die Auswahl an LRS noch größer


----------



## lowersaxonie (22. November 2015)

dafür bräuchte ich dann ein gescheites bike mit vernünftigen rädern ( Erwähnte ich schon das meine garage im sommer ausgeräumt wurde... 2 HT und 1 Fully wechhhhhh )
Im momment bin ich auf einem HT unterwegs was nur aus Werkstattresten besteht  Hey die Manitou Splice ist echt super


----------



## debitor (22. November 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Weil der Onkel ein etwas schwereres Kaliber ist!
> Habe die crossride an meinem 26er gefahren / war ok! Bei 29er sagt mavic aber 100/110!? So in dem dreh! Systemgewicht. Wie süß




DT Swiss XR 1501   100 kg
DT Swiss XM 1501  110 kg

Zweiteres sollte genügen 
Habe beide Sätze da ich auf XR 1501  - 2.2 X-King Race im Sommer fahre.
Bei dem Siffwetter nun  XM 1501 mit 2.4 Mountain King Protection
Die halten auch deinen Onkel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. November 2015)

Der Rahmen des CF 5.9 wiegt 1480gr, das hat man nun auf der Homepage endlich mal verewigt.
Der vom ehemaligen SLX 1200gr.
Ein Alurahmen wiegt 1700gr.


----------



## debitor (30. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Rahmen des CF 5.9 wiegt 1480gr, das hat man nun auf der Homepage endlich mal verewigt.
> Der vom ehemaligen SLX 1200gr.
> Ein Alurahmen wiegt 1700gr.



Hab meines gestern mal gewogen.
Mit DMR VAULT Pedale - Sqlab 610 Sattel - Ergon GP 4 Griffe - XM 1501 Felgen mit MK II wiegt die Fuhre nun 12.2 kg.


----------



## filiale (30. November 2015)

ui, ganz schön schwer, aber egal, Deine Waden reißen es wieder raus


----------



## debitor (30. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> ui, ganz schön schwer, aber egal, Deine Waden reißen es wieder raus



Wieg mal Deines - wirst erstaunt sein was es auf der Waage bringt


----------



## debitor (30. November 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Wieg mal Deines - wirst erstaunt sein was es auf der Waage bringt


Es wiegt aja schon ORIGINAL ohne Pedale 11 kg.
Den Komfort der Ergon Griffe und Sqlab Sattel 610 möchte ich nicht missen auch wenns paar garmm ausmacht !
Mein Lux wiegt auch 12 kg - beides mit L Rahmen - gleichen Pedalen - Sattel usw.


----------



## Twenty9er (30. November 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Hab meines gestern mal gewogen.
> Mit DMR VAULT Pedale - Sqlab 610 Sattel - Ergon GP 4 Griffe - XM 1501 Felgen mit MK II wiegt die Fuhre nun 12.2 kg.


Hmm, da bin ich froh, dass ich "nur" den Alu-Rahmen fahre. Mit halbwegs leichten 1580g-Laufrädern komme ich so auf 10,9kg in Größe XL.
Meiner Meinung ist ein Carbon-Rahmen mit fast 1500g nur etwas für jemanden, der unbedingt Carbon haben will. Ansonsten sehe ich nichts, was dafür spricht.


----------



## debitor (30. November 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Hmm, da bin ich froh, dass ich "nur" den Alu-Rahmen fahre. Mit halbwegs leichten 1580g-Laufrädern komme ich so auf 10,9kg in Größe XL.
> Meiner Meinung ist ein Carbon-Rahmen mit fast 1500g nur etwas für jemanden, der unbedingt Carbon haben will. Ansonsten sehe ich nichts, was dafür spricht.



Na dann stelle es mal auf die Wagge - wirst schon sehen 
Wie gesagt - meine Anbaukomponenten sind sehr schwer nicht das Bike !
Das hätte ich auf 10 - 10,5 kg mit leichterem LRS / Reifen runter bringen können.
Was für CARBON spricht:
Leichter ist es IMMER bei gleicher Rahmengröße
Steifigkeit ist höher
Sieht besser aus 
Wiederverkaufswert sicher höher als ALU Rahmen

Der Chef von CANYON hatte mal gesagt, es gibt nur einen Grund keinen Carbonrahmen zu fahren,... wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann


----------



## filiale (30. November 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Wiederverkaufswert sicher höher als ALU Rahmen



Da bin ich eher kritisch, Carbon ist zu anfällig als daß ich es gebraucht kaufen würde.


----------



## debitor (30. November 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Da bin ich eher kritisch, Carbon ist zu anfällig als daß ich es gebraucht kaufen würde.



Naja - war vielleicht früher mal so.
Mich hatte es zweimal mit nem CANYON ordentlich gelegt und sicherheitshalber hatte ich den Rahmen bei CANYON röntgen lassen.
Dieser war ohne irgendwelchen Schäden !
Die halten schon sehr viel aus heutzutage . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (30. November 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Na dann stelle es mal auf die Wagge - wirst schon sehen



Bei den aktuellen Lieferzeiten wird das eher 2016 werden...


----------



## GemsenMichel (30. November 2015)

Kurze Ankündigung für das Upgrade nächste Woche, diese Woche schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht mehr 
Ich freu mich schon drauf 






....ja mein Bike ist dreckig...wird ja auch intensiv benutzt


----------



## filiale (3. Dezember 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Na dann stelle es mal auf die Wagge - wirst schon sehen


Also derzeit schaut der Plan so aus...wobei die Gewichte bei den Teilen des CF 5.9, wie Lenker, Sattel usw. aus vielen unterschiedlichen Quellen kommen, das kann noch etwas variieren.


----------



## debitor (3. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Also derzeit schaut der Plan so aus...wobei die Gewichte bei den Teilen des CF 5.9, wie Lenker, Sattel usw. aus vielen unterschiedlichen Quellen kommen, das kann noch etwas variieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 441641



Bei dem LRS DT Swiss hast du sicher die höchste Ersparniss !
Bei den Reifen hast dich bisschen selber besch....der Unterschied von montiertem X King RACE 2.2 zu R King 2.0 Race liegen je Reifen bei 50 gramm. Is aber nur marginal 
Ich hatte meine Bike`s gemessen mit Ergon GP4 L Griffe - Sqlab 610 Sattel 15 cm - DT Swiss XM 1501 mit 2.4 / 2.2 Protection - DMR VAULT Pedale.
Daher auch das höhere Gewicht von 1.2 kg zur Serie 11 kg ( Mod. 2015 ).
Mein Lux 8.9 hat mit " gleichen Features " ( Sattel - Pedale - Griffe ) und dem Serien LRS XR 1501 mit X King 2.2 Race mit Seriengewicht von  10.95 kg ( ohne Pedale ! ) nun knapp 12 kg !
Mit 1 kg Mehrgewicht jedoch wesentlich größerem Komfort kann ich gut Leben 
Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich auf der linken Seite 2 Pedale montiert habe - aufgrund meiner Beinverkürzung ( ca. 200 gramm ).


----------



## filiale (3. Dezember 2015)

Meine alten 2.2 x King waren schwer, die neuen 2.0 sind schon da und gewogen und aufgezogen. Ich will mit mehr Druck fahren weil ich das HT zu 90% für Radwege, 10% Schotter und Waldwege hernehme. Da reichen die 2.0 locker aus. Man hat ja noch das Fully.
Der Sattel wird sicherlich auch getauscht, das sind auch nochmal 100gr gespart, denn bequem muß es sein, so wie Du sagst, sonst macht das Fahren keinen Spaß.


----------



## debitor (3. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Meine alten 2.2 x King waren schwer, die neuen 2.0 sind schon da und gewogen und aufgezogen. Ich will mit mehr Druck fahren weil ich das HT zu 90% für Radwege, 10% Schotter und Waldwege hernehme. Da reichen die 2.0 locker aus. Man hat ja noch das Fully.
> Der Sattel wird sicherlich auch getauscht, das sind auch nochmal 100gr gespart, denn bequem muß es sein, so wie Du sagst, sonst macht das Fahren keinen Spaß.



OKAY - für diese Wege wie DU sie fährst habe ich den Schwalbe Mondial im Sommer mit 1.6 auf DT Swiss X 1900.
Dafür brauche ich keinen MTB Reifen.
Entweder fahre ich Strasse / Radwege / Schotterwege oder eben mitm Fully im Wald umher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (3. Dezember 2015)

Montag ist abholen bei transalp angesagt. Ich werde dann mal wiegen und hier Posten. 
Ps. Hab am 26 bestellt


----------



## debitor (3. Dezember 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Montag ist abholen bei transalp angesagt. Ich werde dann mal wiegen und hier Posten.
> Ps. Hab am 26 bestellt



Welchen hast denn bestellt ?


----------



## lowersaxonie (4. Dezember 2015)

Habe das Ambition 29 X12 3.0 bestellt.


----------



## debitor (4. Dezember 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Habe das Ambition 29 X12 3.0 bestellt.



Find ich für 1399 EUR sehr teuer !
Für 999 EUR gibts gleichwertiges bei CANYON ...
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/2016/grand-canyon-al-6-9.html

Für 1399 EUR gibts NEUE 11 fach Schaltung von Shimano ( XT Schaltung )  - bessere DT Swiss X 1900 Felgen usw.

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-slx-7-9.html


----------



## filiale (4. Dezember 2015)

ja aber....darum geht es doch nicht, dann hätte er ja die Bestellung bei Canyon auch belassen können. Ihm ging es um die Verfügbarkeit und den Service. Der ist dort besser als bei Canyon. Das läßt sich nicht bestreiten. Dafür zahlt man dann eben etwas mehr, egal.

Außerdem ist zwischen den Bremsen beim Canyon mit Deore und dem TA mit SLX ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Also muß man nochmal 100 Euro draufrechnen. Die Kassette ist auch besser, nochmal 40 Euro. Also kostet das Canyon 1140 gegen das mit TA mit 1400, somit nur noch 260 Euro Unterschied. Und kein Streß und top Service. Das ist es vielen wert und das ist gut so.


----------



## debitor (4. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> ja aber....darum geht es doch nicht, dann hätte er ja die Bestellung bei Canyon auch belassen können. Ihm ging es um die Verfügbarkeit und den Service. Der ist dort besser als bei Canyon. Das läßt sich nicht bestreiten. Dafür zahlt man dann eben etwas mehr, egal.
> 
> Außerdem ist zwischen den Bremsen beim Canyon mit Deore und dem TA mit SLX ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Also muß man nochmal 100 Euro draufrechnen. Die Kassette ist auch besser, nochmal 40 Euro. Also kostet das Canyon 1140 gegen das mit TA mit 1400, somit nur noch 260 Euro Unterschied. Und kein Streß und top Service. Das ist es vielen wert und das ist gut so.



Deswegen hatte ich ja auch *ZU GLEICHEM PREIS *das SLX 7.9 gesendet,  welches in ALLEN Belangen ( Schaltung XT -Räder DT Swiss usw. ) um eine wesentlich bessere Ausstattung verfügt !
Wenn schon, dann solltest du objektiv vergleichen und dir nicht nur die negativen Merkmale rausfischen ;(
Schon alleine wegen der neuen 2 * 11 Shimano hätte ich lieber noch ein wenig länger auf das CANYON gewartet !
Im Prinzip hat er ein Bike mit alter Technik zum hohen Preis gekauft wenn man ehrlich ist 
Muss aber jeder selbst wissen ...


----------



## filiale (5. Dezember 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich ja auch *ZU GLEICHEM PREIS *das SLX 7.9 gesendet,  welches in ALLEN Belangen ( Schaltung XT -Räder DT Swiss usw. ) um eine wesentlich bessere Ausstattung verfügt !
> Wenn schon, dann solltest du objektiv vergleichen und dir nicht nur die negativen Merkmale rausfischen ;(
> Schon alleine wegen der neuen 2 * 11 Shimano hätte ich lieber noch ein wenig länger auf das CANYON gewartet !
> Im Prinzip hat er ein Bike mit alter Technik zum hohen Preis gekauft wenn man ehrlich ist
> Muss aber jeder selbst wissen ...



Ja die Ausstattung vom 7.9 zum gleichen Preis ist besser, aber das ist völlig egal, weil es *ihm* nicht wichtig ist, er will *nicht warten* und da ist ihm die Kohle zweitrangig. Geld ist nicht alles.
Logo fische ich mir *nur* die negativen Merkmale raus, weil genau *das* der Grund für seinen Wechsel von Canyon zu TA ist. Wie gesagt, Kohle war ihm offenbar egal. Geld ist nicht alles.
Bei alter Technik muß ich grinsen, vor 6 Monaten war es noch top, jetzt ist es flop. Die XT 8000 soll bei der Bremse Druckpunktwandern haben, da ist auch nicht alles besser geworden mit neuer Technik.

Wir schweifen ab vom Thema...


----------



## debitor (5. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ja die Ausstattung vom 7.9 zum gleichen Preis ist besser, aber das ist völlig egal, weil es *ihm* nicht wichtig ist, er will *nicht warten* und da ist ihm die Kohle zweitrangig. Geld ist nicht alles.
> Logo fische ich mir *nur* die negativen Merkmale raus, weil genau *das* der Grund für seinen Wechsel von Canyon zu TA ist. Wie gesagt, Kohle war ihm offenbar egal. Geld ist nicht alles.
> Bei alter Technik muß ich grinsen, vor 6 Monaten war es noch top, jetzt ist es flop. Die XT 8000 soll bei der Bremse Druckpunktwandern haben, da ist auch nicht alles besser geworden mit neuer Technik.
> 
> Wir schweifen ab vom Thema...




Wenn es März April gewesen wäre - hätte ich evtl. auch nicht warten wollen.
Aber nun im Dezember rennt ja nix weg ...
Ich hatte auch mit alter Technik nicht die Bremse gemeint sondern die Schaltung !
Habe meine 2 * 10 ( 24/38) auf 3 * 10 ( 22/30/40) umgebaut weil mir die Gangspreizung zu hoch war und es sich unharmonisch fuhr.
Von 24 auf 38 schalten ist einfach zu viel des Guten !
Zudem fehlt bei 24/38 ...11-36 ein Klettergang und eine große Übersetzung.
Mit der neuen 2 fach gerade von SRAM ( GX ) mit 26/36 und 10-42 wirds wieder interessanter 

Zum Thema...die DT Swiss X 1900 sind auch einges leichter als MAVIV Crossride


----------



## lowersaxonie (7. Dezember 2015)

Moin Leute.
Beruhigt euch wieder .
Alles gut. Dat Canyon ist ein Tolles Rad für den Preis !!!!
Da kann und will ich nix schlechtreden! Wie gesagt ich hatte ja auch das 2015 AL SLX 7.9 auf dem schirm....aber in meiner größe war es ja schon weg!
Ich hätte das cf ja auch genommen...aber wie gesagt umbau laufräder und bremse..... plus wie gesagt lieferzeit und service!
Nach der Stornierung mußte ich noch 2 mal wegen einer Bestätigungsmail nachfragen!.

Bei TA .. Moin Moin...wer bist du denn,wo fährst du,was hast du dir vorgestellt! Machen wir........... 1 Woche später Rad fertig!

So what....... ich brauch ja noch ein neues Fully........ hat doch Canyon auch...oder


----------



## debitor (7. Dezember 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> Beruhigt euch wieder .
> Alles gut. Dat Canyon ist ein Tolles Rad für den Preis !!!!
> Da kann und will ich nix schlechtreden! Wie gesagt ich hatte ja auch das 2015 AL SLX 7.9 auf dem schirm....aber in meiner größe war es ja schon weg!
> ...




Passt schon...
CANYON ist halt auch ein Hersteller und nicht nur eine kleine Firma ! Da dauert alles bisschen länger ...
Aber eines noch...was an der C1 Bremse immer kritisiert wird verstehe ich nicht ???
In Test s  hat diese gut abgeschnitten was ich auch bestätigen kann.
http://enduro-mtb.com/dauertest-die-formula-c1-bremse-im-langzeittest/
Für den Einsatzzweck eines HT ( Das Cube im Test ist schon eine Ausnahme bei solchen Bikes ) absolut ok !
Also mir würde es nicht in den Sinn kommen diese zu wechseln..warum auch ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowersaxonie (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ja nix gegen die Bremse an sich!
Ich plöre halt lieber mit Öl in der Werkstatt rum statt mit DOT.
Weil ich habe das ganze entlüftungszeug für Öl!


----------



## lowersaxonie (8. Dezember 2015)

Moin zusammen.
Ich hatte ja versprochen das Transalp mal zu wiegen.

Mit Rücklicht und ein bisschen  Matsch dran. in 20.5 zoll  Ehrliche 11.8 kilos!
grüße


----------



## debitor (8. Dezember 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Ich hatte ja versprochen das Transalp mal zu wiegen.
> 
> Mit Rücklicht und ein bisschen  Matsch dran. in 20.5 zoll  Ehrliche 11.8 kilos!
> grüße



Is nicht gerade wenig für HT


----------



## UliVoelckers (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade das 2015er CF 5.9 bestellt  - und drei Tage später war es tatsächlich da. Aufgebaut, alles gut, nur die Farbe gefällt mir nicht; ist aber nicht so wichtig. Ansonsten bin ich am Anpassen: der Sattel passt mir nicht (brauche eher SQLab) usw. Bei zwei Sachen brauche ich Rat:
Den Lenker finde ich irre breit, ist mit 72 cm auch 10 cm breiter als der vom alten Rad (GC AL 6.0). ich habe die Griffe zwei cm nach innen gerückt und werde wohl den Überstand abschneiden, sonst kommt man damit ja nirgendwo durch. (Oder?)
Das ist mein erstes eigenes 29er. Dieses Gefühl, kleine Hindernisse einfach überrollen zu können gefällt mir, ich würde am Liebsten noch breitere Reifen montieren, zB MKII protected in 2.4, hat schon jemand probiert, ob das in den Rahmen passt? So viel Reserve ist da ja nicht.
Uli


----------



## debitor (8. Dezember 2015)

UliVoelckers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir gerade das 2015er CF 5.9 bestellt  - und drei Tage später war es tatsächlich da. Aufgebaut, alles gut, nur die Farbe gefällt mir nicht; ist aber nicht so wichtig. Ansonsten bin ich am Anpassen: der Sattel passt mir nicht (brauche eher SQLab) usw. Bei zwei Sachen brauche ich Rat:
> Den Lenker finde ich irre breit, ist mit 72 cm auch 10 cm breiter als der vom alten Rad (GC AL 6.0). ich habe die Griffe zwei cm nach innen gerückt und werde wohl den Überstand abschneiden, sonst kommt man damit ja nirgendwo durch. (Oder?)
> Das ist mein erstes eigenes 29er. Dieses Gefühl, kleine Hindernisse einfach überrollen zu können gefällt mir, ich würde am Liebsten noch breitere Reifen montieren, zB MKII protected in 2.4, hat schon jemand probiert, ob das in den Rahmen passt? So viel Reserve ist da ja nicht.
> Uli



Ich habe den Sqlab 610 mit 15 cm bestellt und fahre diesen auf 2 Bikes. Kann ich bestens empfehlen...
Zum anderen würde ich den Ritchey Vorbau 60 mm 30 Grad montieren - ein extrem spürbarer Komfortgewinn.
Den Lenker würde ich dann nicht abschneiden weil durch den kürzeren bzw. höheren Vorbau das Bike handlicher wird 
Ich fahre momentan ( im Herbst / Winter ohne Schnee ) den MK II 2.4 Protection auf dem VR, selben in 2.2 am HR ( wegen geringerem Rollwiderstand ).
Bei der jetzigen Jahreszeit und nassem / weichen Boden ist der Reifen super.
Im Sommer bei hartem / trockenen Boden würde ich dir den MK II in 2.4  auf dem VR NICHT empfehlen , da hast du mit dem X King RACE 2.2 meiner Meinung nach den besten Reifen werksseitig montiert. Fahre diesen auch im Sommer am Fully.
Durch die sehr weit auseinanderliegenden Stollen hat man am VR mit MK II 2.4 immer ein kippeliges Gefühl ( ist im Forum bekannt ).
Vom Platz her ist es kein Thema - passt auch noch 2.5 vorne rein 
Ich hoffe dir eine Hilfe gewesen zu sein...


----------



## UliVoelckers (8. Dezember 2015)

Und passt hinten 2.4? Vorne habe ich ja die Federgabel - und ich fahre sowieso eher im Winter MTB (im Sommer Rennrad).


----------



## debitor (8. Dezember 2015)

UliVoelckers schrieb:


> Und passt hinten 2.4? Vorne habe ich ja die Federgabel - und ich fahre sowieso eher im Winter MTB (im Sommer Rennrad).



Hinten auch - kann ich sicher sagen; so viel Platz wie beim MK II 2.2 noch am Hinterbau ist !
Ich habe sogar vor evtl. auf 27.5 PLUS mit 2.8 er Reifen umzurüsten !


----------



## lowersaxonie (9. Dezember 2015)

Interessant! Welchen Laufradsatz würdest du für den Umbau nehmen?


----------



## filiale (9. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst doch die Breite des MK II 2.4 hier im Forum finden und mit dem Meßschieber dann an Deinem Rad feststellen ob es paßt. Aber wenn debitor das schon getestet hat ist es eh zuverlässig, dann kannste Dir das Messen sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (9. Dezember 2015)

lowersaxonie schrieb:


> Interessant! Welchen Laufradsatz würdest du für den Umbau nehmen?




Ich bin momentan in der Orientierungsphase 

https://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten/Felgen-MTB/XM-551
http://velotraum.de/news/reifenformat-650b-plus-im-pilger-erste-praxiserfahrungen


----------



## debitor (9. Dezember 2015)

UliVoelckers schrieb:


> Und passt hinten 2.4? Vorne habe ich ja die Federgabel - und ich fahre sowieso eher im Winter MTB (im Sommer Rennrad).



Hinten ist s auch  kein Problem !
Der Reifen mist auf 23 mm Felge 59 mm.
Die Achse hinten ist ca. 75 mm breit ( müsste Rad ausbauen um es ganz genau zu sagen )
Vorne mit 80 mm Breite der Federgabel eh kein Ding


----------



## debitor (9. Dezember 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan in der Orientierungsphase
> Aufgrund der lichten Breite von vorne 80 mm - hinten ca. 75 mm geht hinten max. ein 2.8 Reifen ETRTO 67-584 welcher mir auch genügen würde.
> Vorne ginge es evtl. mit ETRTO 72-584 da bisschen mehr Platz.
> Diese sind mit ca.  knapp 50 - 100 gramm Mehrgewicht kaum schwerer als der MK II 2.4 Protection.
> ...


----------



## GemsenMichel (9. Dezember 2015)

Magura MT5 VR/HR mit Storm Bremsscheiben montiert. 
Noch nicht richtig eingebremst, aber es läßt sich schon ein Wahnsinnsunterschied zur C1 erkennen 
Sauberer Druckpunkt, gute Dosierbarkeit und kräftige Bremsleistung.


----------



## debitor (9. Dezember 2015)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Magura MT5 VR/HR mit Storm Bremsscheiben montiert.
> Noch nicht richtig eingebremst, aber es läßt sich schon ein Wahnsinnsunterschied zur C1 erkennen
> Sauberer Druckpunkt, gute Dosierbarkeit und kräftige Bremsleistung.



Also was ich bemerkt habe ist, dass die SEMI Beläge der originalen C1 Bremse ein Problem sind ( Quitschen bei Nässe usw. )
Mit den organischen Belägen hat man eine viel besserer Bremse !


----------



## GemsenMichel (9. Dezember 2015)

debitor schrieb:


> Mit den organischen Belägen hat man eine viel besserer Bremse !


Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Aber Quitschen tuen sie trotzdem 
Der Umbau auf die MT5 war für mich ein sinnvolles Update. Hätte auch eine XT o.ä. sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (9. Dezember 2015)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Aber Quitschen tuen sie trotzdem
> Der Umbau auf die MT5 war für mich ein sinnvolles Update. Hätte auch eine XT o.ä. sein können.



Jede Verbesserung ist sinnvoll 
Für mich jedoch als als ZWEITBIKE fürn Winter bzw. im Sommer als Trekking Bike ist die C1 völlig ausreichend.
Kommt halt auch immer auf den Einsatzzweck an 
Fürs Gelände ist ein HT meiner Meinung nach eh nur bedingt tauglich . . .


----------



## GemsenMichel (9. Dezember 2015)

Ach, mit dem Hardtail kannst Du genauso gut die Trails runterspulen, wie mit einem Fully.
Am Komfort wird es mangeln, aber sonst keine Einschränkungen. Komme gut damit klar.
Komme gerade von unserer Mittwochstour, die MT5 steht wie eine eins und ist flüsterleise


----------



## debitor (9. Dezember 2015)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Ach, mit dem Hardtail kannst Du genauso gut die Trails runterspulen, wie mit einem Fully.
> Am Komfort wird es mangeln, aber sonst keine Einschränkungen. Komme gut damit klar.
> Komme gerade von unserer Mittwochstour, die MT5 steht wie eine eins und ist flüsterleise



Man kann sich alles schön reden ... nicht böse gemeint 
Ich sehe das jedenfalls nicht so...habe selbst beides...CF 5.9 und LUX 8.9.
Bin einmal - auch mit unseren Mittwochsfahrern - mit dem HT mitgefahren und hatte im Gelände KEINE Chance dran zu bleiben.
Das Teil hüpft hinten wir ein störriger Hengst und die Kette ohne Shadow Plus ist nur am schlagen.
Wenn ich dagegen mit dem LUX fahre ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.
Wäre ja auch schlimm wenn man 2.000 EUR Preisunterschied nicht merken würde !
Ob 100 mm oder 130 mm Federweg nötig sind,  kann man drüber diskutieren, aber Fully oder HT im GELÄNDE ist für mich EINDEUTIG !
Ich freu mich wenn das sch...Wetter endlich vorbei ist und mein Fully wieder zum Einsatz kommt


----------



## filiale (10. Dezember 2015)

UliVoelckers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir gerade das 2015er CF 5.9 bestellt  - und drei Tage später war es tatsächlich da. Aufgebaut, alles gut, nur die Farbe gefällt mir nicht; ist aber nicht so wichtig. Ansonsten bin ich am Anpassen: der Sattel passt mir nicht (brauche eher SQLab) usw. Bei zwei Sachen brauche ich Rat:
> Den Lenker finde ich irre breit, ist mit 72 cm auch 10 cm breiter als der vom alten Rad (GC AL 6.0). ich habe die Griffe zwei cm nach innen gerückt und werde wohl den Überstand abschneiden, sonst kommt man damit ja nirgendwo durch. (Oder?)
> Das ist mein erstes eigenes 29er. Dieses Gefühl, kleine Hindernisse einfach überrollen zu können gefällt mir, ich würde am Liebsten noch breitere Reifen montieren, zB MKII protected in 2.4, hat schon jemand probiert, ob das in den Rahmen passt? So viel Reserve ist da ja nicht.
> Uli



Ich würde lieber auf ein Rad verzichten als mir eines zu kaufen dessen Farbe mir nicht gefällt. Schließlich schauste da ständig drauf. Kein Bike der Welt ist so günstig und gut ausgestattet daß ich es häßlich kaufen würde. Aber, jedem so wie er mag


----------



## debitor (10. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber auf ein Rad verzichten als mir eines zu kaufen dessen Farbe mir nicht gefällt. Schließlich schauste da ständig drauf. Kein Bike der Welt ist so günstig und gut ausgestattet daß ich es häßlich kaufen würde. Aber, jedem so wie er mag



Würde ich auch nicht machen ... außer es wäre ein CANYON


----------



## UliVoelckers (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich schaue beim Fahren eher in den Wald, für mich müssen Räder gut fahren und nicht unbedingt schön (oder sauber) sein.
Ich habe jetzt den Lenker an beiden Seiten um 2 cm gekürzt, ist schon viel besser.
Bin gestern einen langen Wurzelweg gefahren, den ich öfters mit dem alten Rad nehme. Mir scheint, die Wurzeln wären noch nie so glatt gewesen. Die Reifen sind zwar viel besser als der Rutsching Ralf der ursprünglich am Hinterrad des alten GCs war, aber Fat Albert, Nobby Nic und MK II scheinen mir alle mehr Halt zu bieten - ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich. Ich werde also wohl auf MK II 2.4 vorne und hinten wechseln, die jetzigen Reifen kann ich ja dann im Sommer draufmachen.


----------



## debitor (10. Dezember 2015)

UliVoelckers schrieb:


> Ich schaue beim Fahren eher in den Wald, für mich müssen Räder gut fahren und nicht unbedingt schön (oder sauber) sein.
> Ich habe jetzt den Lenker an beiden Seiten um 2 cm gekürzt, ist schon viel besser.
> Bin gestern einen langen Wurzelweg gefahren, den ich öfters mit dem alten Rad nehme. Mir scheint, die Wurzeln wären noch nie so glatt gewesen. Die Reifen sind zwar viel besser als der Rutsching Ralf der ursprünglich am Hinterrad des alten GCs war, aber Fat Albert, Nobby Nic und MK II scheinen mir alle mehr Halt zu bieten - ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich. Ich werde also wohl auf MK II 2.4 vorne und hinten wechseln, die jetzigen Reifen kann ich ja dann im Sommer draufmachen.



Kauf dir paar günstige Räder dazu, zum Beispiel DT Swiss X 1900 für 190 EUR + Kassette 40 EUR + BS 20 EUR.
Dann hast du nicht immer das Gezerre mit den Reifen ummontieren und bist flexibel 
Ich hab vier Sätze für 2 Bikes und innerhalb von 10 Minuten hab ich passend umgesteckt


----------



## filiale (10. Dezember 2015)

Jo, ich habe auch einige Felgensätze, ist einfach bequemer...und weil alle Bikes mit Shimano / 10fach / Steckachsen ausgerüstet sind, passen alle Felgen an alle Räder. Einfacher gehts nicht.


----------



## debitor (10. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Jo, ich habe auch einige Felgensätze, ist einfach bequemer...und weil alle Bikes mit Shimano / 10fach / Steckachsen ausgerüstet sind, passen alle Felgen an alle Räder. Einfacher gehts nicht.



Genau so ist es 
Mitlerweile hab ich in 10 min die Räder umgebaut ! Vorne ists ja Kinderspiel - hinten wegen Kette bissle aufwändiger.
Aufm Kopf gehts am schnellsten und wenn mal ne längere Tour ansteht stecke ich die MK II Protection drauf um mehr Pannen sicherheit zu haben. Die Reifen würde ich SICHER NICHT umbauen !


----------



## filiale (11. Dezember 2015)

hier stand unfug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (11. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> hier stand unfug


WO ?


----------



## vori2003 (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir im Outlet ein Grand Canyon CF 5.9 gekauft, da das Wetter nun etwas schlechter wird würde ich es gerne auf meinem Rollentrainer
Tacx Satorio Smart T2400 benutzen. Kann mir jemand helfen was für ein Achse / Achsmutter ich für dieses Rad benötige?

Danke und Gruß
Vori


----------



## debitor (2. Januar 2016)

vori2003 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab mir im Outlet ein Grand Canyon CF 5.9 gekauft, da das Wetter nun etwas schlechter wird würde ich es gerne auf meinem Rollentrainer
> Tacx Satorio Smart T2400 benutzen. Kann mir jemand helfen was für ein Achse / Achsmutter ich für dieses Rad benötige?
> 
> ...



Bei dem Wetter machts doch erst richtig Spaß wenn denn mal Schnee käme


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2016)

Auf der Achse des CF steht doch X12 drauf, oder ? Auf der Homepage steht dazu:

https://www.tacx.com/de/onlineshop/accessory/trainer-assen-axles


----------



## vori2003 (2. Januar 2016)

x12 ist nicht richtig es ist eine through axle 12mmx142 mm
passen die Adapter von Tacx?


----------



## vori2003 (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
danke für den Link. doch ich hab keine Ahnung welche wirklich passt.
hast du da eine Idee?


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2016)

Kann ich Dir so auch nicht beantworten, schicke eine email an Tacx und laß es uns auch wissen was die Lösung ist, Danke.


----------



## debitor (3. Januar 2016)

Nur mal so nebenbei - im Winter wenn es schwierig ist zu Fahren und die Kälte einen auch ein wenig hemmt, mache ich zu Hause Rudertraining.
Ist ein sehr guter Ausgleichssport, da ebenfalls die Beine jedoch zudem auch der Oberkörper ( Rumpf ) und 80 % der gesamten Muskelatur trainiert werden.
Zudem ist es ein sehr gutes Ausdauer - / Kraftausdauertraining


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2016)

Meine Reba RL habe ich zerlegt um das remote lock zu entfernen. Bei der Gelegenheit habe cih gleich mal den Ölstand geprüft. In den Standrohren war es praktisch trocken (beim Öffnen der unteren Schrauben kamen 2 Tropfen raus, und die Schaumstoffringe haben noch nie Öl gesehen, die waren pups trocken. Also den Schaumstoff getränkt, die Simmerringe frisch gefettet und unten die 5ml 15W reingeschüttet. Jetzt läuft es wie Sahne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2016)

Akuelle Teileliste mit Gewichten (fast alles nachgewogen), Gewicht bei Größe L = 11,3Kg aus dem Karton


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2016)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob die Reba Gabel bei Euch ebenfalls beim Bremsen vibriert, quasi 2-3mm beim Bremsen vor und zurück vibriert ? Besonders auf Asphalt kann ich das beobachten und spüren. Das Steuerlager hat null Spiel. Die Achse ist festgezogen. Danke.


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Mai 2016)

Ja...etwas Vibration ist normal.   Also Gabelbuchsen sind sicherlich noch nicht ausgeschlagen. Wie lang fährst du das Rad?

Hier mal meins


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre meines seit 2 Monaten und habe ca 1200km auf der Uhr. Da ist die Gabel noch wie neu zumal dies gleich nach den ersten Km aufgetreten ist. Daher schließe ich , so wie ich es mit der Suche hier im Forum bereits gefunden habe, ausgeschlagene Buchsen aus.
Eventuell, weil andere auch von der SLX Bremse berichtet haben, daß diese etwas "ruppiger/ stottiger" bremst, kommt es tatsächlich davon.


----------



## debitor (20. Januar 2017)

Also meine Erfahrung durchwegs positiv vom CF 5.9.
Habe dieses  "fast" ausschließlich nur als Winterbike zum Nutzen meinem Zweck angepasst.
Auf Felgen DT Swiss XM 1501 fahre ich nun Conti Baron 2.4 am VR und den MK II 2.4 am HR.
Den sehr harten Stattel habe ich durch den SQ Lab 602 DS Active ausgetauscht.
Vorderbau durch Ritchey 60 mm / 35 Grad.
Der Fahrkomfort ist nun eine andere Welt


----------



## filiale (20. Januar 2017)

debitor schrieb:


> Also meine Erfahrung durchwegs positiv vom CF 5.9.
> Habe dieses  "fast" ausschließlich nur als Winterbike zum Nutzen meinem Zweck angepasst.
> Auf Felgen DT Swiss XM 1501 fahre ich nun Conti Baron 2.4 am VR und den MK II 2.4 am HR.
> Den sehr harten Stattel habe ich durch den SQ Lab 602 DS Active ausgetauscht.
> ...



Bei solchen Gummiball Reifen ist das klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (20. Januar 2017)

Die sind einfach mit wenig Luftdruck fahrbar ( 1.2 / 1.4 bar  ) - original war das Teil brechhart hinten und fürs Gelnde nicht fahrbar !
Der Sattel hat extrem viel gebracht - möchte ich nicht mehr missen ....


----------



## filiale (20. Januar 2017)

so ist das eben bei einem hardtail. ich fahre es aktuell mit 2.0 reifen auf XR1501 mit 2.0bar v/h. das ist noch härter als original


----------



## debitor (20. Januar 2017)

Ein HT muss aber nicht zwingend hart sein - kann man was dran ändern ...
Wo ich momentan rum fahre würdest du warscheinlich keinen Meter mehr weiter kommen 
Aber ist doch schön wenn es jeder individuell nach seinem Geschmack gestallten kann !


----------



## phhouben (24. Mai 2018)

Könnte mir evtl jmd. eine Langzeiterfahrung zum Grand Canyon CF 5.9 geben? 2015 ist ja schon ein paar Monde her. Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2018)

läuft ... seit 2 jahren problemlos. wenn die komponenten ein problem haben würden dann wäre das sowieso ein shimano / rockshox problem und kein canyon problem. also gilt das augenmerk dem rahmen und der rahmen hält. trails bis s2 kein problem (wenn auch deutlich langsamer als mit einem fully). 11tkm und 140thm bisher keine probleme mit dem rahmen, ich habe leichtere felgen montiert (dt xr1501). ist mein trainingsrad für intervalltraining und lange grundlagenfahrten.


----------



## phhouben (25. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## tomiii (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich habe mir als Anfänger auch das Bike gebraucht geholt (Version 2016 in M) und will es bisschen upgraden.
Ich denke ich werde den LRS und die Reifen wechseln. Bin mir leider mit den Größen (Einbaustandard) nicht sicher (Habe bei Canyon nachgefragt, dauert sicher länger bis ein Email kommt). Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen ?
Kann ich für 500€ für den LRS was erwarten (neu,gebraucht) ?


----------



## filiale (26. Juni 2018)

Das Gewicht entscheidet. Original wiegt der LRS 2000gr. Der neue LRS sollte wenigstens 300-400gr leichter sein damit sich die Investition lohnt.
Einbaustandard: 12x142 hinten 15x100 vorne


----------



## debitor (26. Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch das CF 5.9.
Bin damit so zufrieden, dass ich sogar mein LUX CF 8.9 verkauft habe.
Habe LRS DT Swiss XM 1501 montiert.
TOP BIKE


----------



## elhombre (5. Juni 2022)

Mit einer technischen Frage würde ich den Threat gerne wiederbeleben: Finden wir hier am Rahmen ein tapferer Steuerrohr vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Juni 2022)

elhombre schrieb:


> Mit einer technischen Frage würde ich den Threat gerne wiederbeleben: Finden wir hier am Rahmen ein tapferer Steuerrohr vor?



ja, das Steuerrohr ist tapfer und tapered


----------



## elhombre (6. Juni 2022)

Ai wie peinlich. Man sollte doch vorher nachschauen was einem die Autokorrektur verbockt hat ;-).

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

